# Sexismus, Diskriminierung, Vergewaltigung: Wir müssen über Activision reden



## Lukas Schmid (31. Juli 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Sexismus, Diskriminierung, Vergewaltigung: Wir müssen über Activision reden* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Sexismus, Diskriminierung, Vergewaltigung: Wir müssen über Activision reden*


----------



## Gast1661893802 (31. Juli 2021)

> Werft mir vor, ich sei ein Social Justice Warrior oder was auch immer, ist mir gleich.


Genau das bist Du, weil Du deren ekelige Termini wieder verwendest:


> Zu lange haben alte, weiße Männer patriarchalische Strukturen errichtet


Ich bin alt und weiß und fühle mich massiv dadurch angegriffen mich in der selben Suppe zu verrühren !



> Organisationen, Firmen, brauchen divers zusammengesetzte Führungsetagen, brauchen, Frauen, Männern, Menschen aus allen Ländern dieser Welt, aller sexuellen Ausrichtungen.


Klingt hübsch, aber einfach nur nein !
Wenn es so ist dann fein, aber es braucht keine derartigen Leute in den Etagen, es braucht Leute mit Rückgrad die fair mit den Anderen umgehen, ob die nun selber dazu gehören ist albern, Idioten gibt es überall, egal welches Geschlecht, Hautfarbe oder sexueller Ausrichtung.

Leider sind die Führungsetagen mittlerweile zunehmend verseucht, das Thema hatten wir kürzlich in der Diskussion zu einem anderen Artikel. 
Die Kultur Unfähige, Abschreiber oder Sonstetwas nach oben zu loben ist das elementare Problem, die resultierenden Symtome sind dann z.B. etwas wie hier in sexueller Richtung, aber es geht auch Anders schlecht.



> ... in denen sie Legislative, Exekutive und Judikative waren und sich die Welt so machten, wie sie ihnen gefällt.


Da schiel ich doch direkt mal in eure Redakteursetage zu mindestens einer Person und zu einem Fall den mindestens 3 von euch kennen !


----------



## Zybba (31. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Da schiel ich doch direkt mal in eure Redakteursetage zu mindestens einer Person und zu einem Fall den mindestens 3 von euch kennen !


Ich kann nicht folgen. Worum genau geht es?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (31. Juli 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht folgen. Worum genau geht es?


Ein Redakteur der sich als selbsternanntes Opfer, Ankläger, Richter und Henker mir gegenüber gezeigt hat. 

Meine Beschwerde diesbezüglich wurde dann im Kern so abgetan:


> Wenn Mitarbeiter oder Moderatoren* an Diskussionen teilnehmen und es Vorkommnisse dieser Art, vor allem auf persönlicher Ebene geben sollte, ist im Normalfall der Betroffene nicht der der verwarnt, sondern es übernimmt dann jeweils ein anderer Moderator. Das ist der Punkt, der hier leider nicht passte.


----------



## Zybba (31. Juli 2021)

Ich kann immer noch nicht folgen. 
Klingt so, als würdest du lieber Andeutungen fallen lassen, anstatt wirklich drüber zu sprechen. Ist auch ok.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (31. Juli 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich kann immer noch nicht folgen.
> Klingt so, als würdest du lieber Andeutungen fallen lassen, anstatt wirklich drüber zu sprechen. Ist auch ok.


Ich will da keine alten Wunden aufreissen, aber etwas drauf rumdrücken lass ich mir nicht nehmen wenn es thematisch gerade so schön passt.


----------



## Worrel (31. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich bin alt und weiß und fühle mich massiv dadurch angegriffen mich in der selben Suppe zu verrühren !


Du fühlst dich dadurch angegriffen, daß du zufällig zu der statistisch auffälligen Gruppe von Menschen gehörst?  


LesterPG schrieb:


> Klingt hübsch, aber einfach nur nein !
> Wenn es so ist dann fein, aber es braucht keine derartigen Leute in den Etagen, es braucht Leute mit Rückgrad die fair mit den Anderen umgehen, ob die nun selber dazu gehören ist albern, Idioten gibt es überall, egal welches Geschlecht, Hautfarbe oder sexueller Ausrichtung.


Die Forderung finde ich auch ziemlich Banane.
Nein, es MUSS keine bestimmten Leute in Führungsetagen geben.
Es sollten nur keine Menschen, egal welcher Ausrichtung, bei der Auswahl der Personen für die Führungsetage BENACHTEILIGT werden.

Das kann man genauso erreichen, indem man der HR Abteilung mehr Macht verleiht.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (31. Juli 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Du fühlst dich dadurch angegriffen, daß du zufällig zu der statistisch auffälligen Gruppe von Menschen gehörst?


Würde sich nicht auch z.B. ein Roma zurecht angegriffen fühlen wenn man die mit Straftaten verbindet, auch wenn das statistisch korrekt sein mag ?
oder, oder, oder ...

Solche "Sprüche" sind einfach nur unnötig und zudem nicht förderlich !
Man hätte auch einfach z.B. von "unangepassten tradionellen Strukturen" sprechen können ohne dabei ein Personenkreis auf die Anklagebank zu schieben. 

Gerade wenn man saubere News machen will wo man Dinge massiv in Frage stellt (was auch gut ist) sollte man  sich selber korrekter verhalten.


----------



## Spiritogre (31. Juli 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Du fühlst dich dadurch angegriffen, daß du zufällig zu der statistisch auffälligen Gruppe von Menschen gehörst?


Aber das ist es dovch gerade, was abgelehnt wird, diese Verallgemeinerung, oder nicht? Oder nicht, denn Schwarze, Homosexuelle, Transgender, Frauen etc. sind dann ja, egal was sie für Verbrechen begehen, aufgrund einiger Eigenschaften, die sie mit Millionen anderen Teilen, von aller Schuld befreit und jeder der es wagt sie zu kritisieren ist der übliche Weiße Mann Nazi. Einfach weil sie einer angeblichen "nicht mächtigen" Art angehören. Als wenn nicht jeder in unserer Kultur seit Jahrzehnten gleiche Chancen hätte... 

Das ich genau immer dagegen wettere und sage jeder muss gleich behandelt werden, egal wer oder was er ist, das wird mir hier ja immer sehr krumm genommen.


----------



## Worrel (31. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Würde sich nicht auch z.B. ein Roma zurecht angegriffen fühlen wenn man die mit Straftaten verbindet, auch wenn das statistisch korrekt sein mag ?
> oder, oder, oder ...


Wenn man IHN mit den Straftaten verbindet: ja.
Aber es hat ja jetzt keiner gesagt: "Der Lester ist bestimmt auch so einer"

Das ist genau der wichtige Unterschied: Wenn aus der statistischen Gegebenheit eine Beurteilung von Menschen über die tatsächliche Tätergruppe hinaus geht.


LesterPG schrieb:


> Solche "Sprüche" sind einfach nur unnötig und zudem nicht förderlich !
> Man hätte auch einfach z.B. von "unangepassten tradionellen Strukturen" sprechen können ohne dabei ein Personenkreis auf die Anklagebank zu schieben.


Nein.
Denn es geht eben auch um die in unserem Gesellschaftssystem inherente Diskriminierung von Frauen und nicht-Weißen.
Was ja schon im Kindesalter mit geschlechtsspezifischen Geschenk Klischees anfängt.


----------



## Spiritogre (31. Juli 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das ist genau der wichtige Unterschied: Wenn aus der statistischen Gegebenheit eine Beurteilung von Menschen über die tatsächliche Tätergruppe hinaus geht.



Also so wie hier im Artikel... alle Weißen Männer böse Nazis alle Schwarzen Lesben Engel. 
Genau... das ist völlig hirnrissiger Quatsch. 

Jedes Individuum ist einzeln zu bewerten.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (31. Juli 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das ist genau der wichtige Unterschied: Wenn aus der statistischen Gegebenheit eine Beurteilung von Menschen über die tatsächliche Tätergruppe hinaus geht.
> 
> Nein.
> Denn es geht eben auch um die in unserem Gesellschaftssystem inherente Diskriminierung von Frauen und nicht-Weißen.
> Was ja schon im Kindesalter mit geschlechtsspezifischen Geschenk Klischees anfängt.


Aha, und deswegen sollte man eine bestimmte Gruppe pauschal unter Generalverdacht stellen ?
Wenn das in Deinen Augen förderlich ist, dann spricht das Bände !  

Was macht derartige Anklagen denn besser als das System gegen das es sich richtet ?


----------



## Worrel (31. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Also so wie hier im Artikel... alle Weißen Männer böse ...
> 
> Jedes Individuum ist einzeln zu bewerten.


Im Fall der Nennung im Artiel ist folgender Nebensatz nicht ganz unwichtig:
_", in denen sie Legislative, Exekutive und Judikative waren und sich die Welt so machten, wie sie ihnen gefällt."_
, denn nur um diese Untergruppe der "alten, weißen Männer" geht es.


LesterPG schrieb:


> Aha, und deswegen sollte man eine bestimmte Gruppe pauschal unter Generalverdacht stellen ?


wtf? Ich schreib genau das Gegenteil.


----------



## MarcHammel (31. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich bin alt und weiß und fühle mich massiv dadurch angegriffen mich in der selben Suppe zu verrühren !


Dass die Formulierung des Autors hier wie eine Kampfansage wirkt, ist nicht unbedingt von der Hand zu weisen. Da sollte man vielleicht doch mal einen Gang zurück schalten. Gerade in einem politischen Diskurs sind solche Formulierungen ebenso wenig förderlich, wie der Begriff "Kartoffel" für deutschstämmige Bürger. 

Aber im Grunde genommen geht es nicht darum, "alte, weiße Männer" zu verunglimpfen. Sondern darum, sie in die Pflicht und in die Verantwortung zu nehmen. Vor allem, wenn es um Führungspositionen geht. Der größte Teil der Führungspositionen (vor allem in Konzernen) ist von Menschen besetzt, die a.) weiß sind und b.) Männer sind und c.) nicht unter 40/50 Jahre alt sind. 

Und vor allem in der westlichen Welt sind weiße Männer nun auch mal auch diejenigen, die die meisten Privilegien genießen. Für uns sind diese Privilegien selbstverständlich und damit haben wir auch keinen allzu kritischen Blick drauf.  Vielleicht sind sie sogar so selbstverständlich geworden, dass wir sie nicht mal mehr sehen. Aber Debatten über Benachteiligungen, Diskriminierungen und Gewalt gegen Frauen und eben auch Minderheiten innerhalb von Betrieben, Firmen und Konzernen gibt es nicht umsonst. 

Und wer privilegiert ist, trägt mehr gesellschaftliche Verantwortung. Ganz einfach aus dem Grund, weil Privilegierte mehr Macht haben. Sei es durch finanzielle Ressourcen, Bildung oder einfach aufgrund ihrer gesellschaftlichen Position. 

Es geht also eigentlich nicht darum, eine bestimmte Gruppe unter Generalverdacht zu stellen. Sondern um Verantwortung. 



LesterPG schrieb:


> Würde sich nicht auch z.B. ein Roma zurecht angegriffen fühlen wenn man die mit Straftaten verbindet, auch wenn das statistisch korrekt sein mag ?


Würde er, zweifelsohne. 

Aber ein Roma, wenn er sowas denn tut, dreht ja keine krummen Dinger, weil er eine durch die westliche Gesellschaft geförderte Machtposition und Privilegien ausnutzt. Die hat er nicht. Natürlich muss er auch eine aufn Deckel kriegen, wenn er erwischt wird. Aber er ist letztlich auch Opfer gesellschaftlicher Strukturen. Die wenigsten Leute drehen krumme Dinger, wenn es nicht nötig wäre. 

Und ob sexuelle Belästigung und Missbrauch innerhalb des Arbeitsplatzes nötig ist, ist wohl zweifelsohne infrage zu stellen. Hier wurden eigenen Machtpositionen durch die Täter ausgenutzt. 

Das ist der Unterschied zwischen dem weißen Vorgesetzten bei Blizzard und dem Roma, der im Plattenbau lebt. 

Ob Leute, wie Bobby Kotick schuldig sind oder nicht, wird ein Gericht beurteilen. Aber verantwortlich sind sie so oder so.


----------



## Spiritogre (31. Juli 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Im Fall der Nennung im Artiel ist folgender Nebensatz nicht ganz unwichtig:
> _", in denen sie Legislative, Exekutive und Judikative waren und sich die Welt so machten, wie sie ihnen gefällt."_
> , denn nur um diese Untergruppe der "alten, weißen Männer" geht es.


Genau diese "Untergruppe" gibt es für alle Ethnien und Geschlechter. Also eigentlich jeder, der ein Firmenchef ist. 
Wobei das natürlich auch hanebüchen ist, denn auch die haben sich an die Gesetze zu halten. 

Es gibt nur wenige, die wirklich darüber stehen, gewisse Saudi-Arabische Prinzen etwa...


----------



## Gast1661893802 (31. Juli 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> wtf? Ich schreib genau das Gegenteil.


Hab ich bei den "alten weißen Männern" dann wohl übersehen, Du befürwortest diesen Syntax weil "statistisch Gegeben" was ja nicht einmal eine Mehrheit hergibt.


----------



## Spiritogre (31. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Hab ich bei den "alten weißen Männern" dann wohl übersehen, Du befürwortest diesen Syntax weil "statistisch Gegeben" was ja nicht einmal eine Mehrheit hergibt.


Das Problem bei dieser Formulierung ist, sie entlarvt Linke SJWs als genauso rassistisch und Gruppen verallgemeinernd wertend wie die von ihnen so verhassten Nazis, obwohl sie genau das gleiche machen und damit genauso schlimm sind. Nur merken sie es nicht, weil sie sich für diejenigen auf der "richtigen Seite" halten.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (31. Juli 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Aber im Grunde genommen geht es nicht darum, "alte, weiße Männer" zu verunglimpfen.


Wo sich mir die Frage stellt warum etwas tun was man nicht möchte ?



MarcHammel schrieb:


> Sondern darum, sie in die Pflicht und in die Verantwortung zu nehmen. Vor allem, wenn es um Führungspositionen geht. Der größte Teil der Führungspositionen (vor allem in Konzernen) ist von Menschen besetzt, die a.) weiß sind und b.) Männer sind und c.) nicht unter 40/50 Jahre alt sind.


Andersherum wird ein Schuh draus, der Großteil der "alten weißen Männer" haben keine Führungsposition!


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (31. Juli 2021)

So ein Verhalten hat am Arbeitsplatz nichts zu suchen. Punkt. Aus. Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen? Was bringt es mir, die Kollegin sexuell zu belästigen, wenn sie mich danach nicht mehr leiden kann?


----------



## MarcHammel (31. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Wo sich mir die Frage stellt warum etwas tun was man nicht möchte ?


Sich verunglimpft fühlen und tatsächlich verunglimpft werden sind nicht immer das gleiche. Und manchmal lässt man sich auch mal zu etwas hinreißen. Ich bezweifle, dass es dir nicht genauso geht. ^^ 



LesterPG schrieb:


> Andersherum wird ein Schuh draus, der Großteil der "alten weißen Männer" haben keine Führungsposition!


Hä? Ich sprach doch in dem Fall aber explizit von Führungspositionen.  Ich sprach doch nicht davon, dass viele weiße Männer Führungspositionen besetzen, sondern davon, dass die meisten Führungspositionen von Weißen besetzt sind.



OttoNormalmensch schrieb:


> So ein Verhalten hat am Arbeitsplatz nichts zu suchen. Punkt. Aus. Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen? Was bringt es mir, die Kollegin sexuell zu belästigen, wenn sie mich danach nicht mehr leiden kann?


Es geht dabei, wie so oft, nur um Macht. ^^ Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


----------



## Spiritogre (31. Juli 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Sich verunglimpft fühlen und tatsächlich verunglimpft werden sind nicht immer das gleiche. Und manchmal lässt man sich auch mal zu etwas hinreißen. Ich bezweifle, dass es dir nicht genauso geht. ^^


Es ist und bleibt eine Verallgemeinerung. Wenn du alte Weiße Männer als verallgemeinerndes Synonym benutzen darfst, dann darf man entsprechend auch Sinti / Roma sind alles Diebe, Muslime sind alles Frauenunterdrücker etc. verwenden. Alles andere ist Messen mit zweierlei Maß. 



> Hä? Ich sprach doch in dem Fall aber explizit von Führungspositionen.  Ich sprach doch nicht davon, dass viele weiße Männer Führungspositionen besetzen, sondern davon, dass die meisten Führungspositionen von Weißen besetzt sind.


Was weltweit betrachtet nicht stimmt. Das zeigt schon der Anteil der Weißen an der Weltbevölkerung. 



> Es geht dabei, wie so oft, nur um Macht. ^^ Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


Wobei westliche Alte Weiße Männer in der Regel durch Gesetze, an die sie sich in der Regel auch halten, weitaus eingeschränkter in der Macht sind als mächtige Firmenchefs in Südamerika, Mittleren Osten, Afrika oder Asien, wo die Menschenrechte weit weniger streng ausgelegt werden.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (31. Juli 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Hä? Ich sprach doch in dem Fall aber explizit von Führungspositionen.  Ich sprach doch nicht davon, dass viele weiße Männer Führungspositionen besetzen, sondern davon, dass die meisten Führungspositionen von Weißen besetzt sind.


Dann sollte das auch so im Artikel verwendet werden "alte weiße Führungspersonen" aber nee, wie Spiritogre so korrekt formulierte die Mehrheit wird nicht einmal weiß sein, auf "Männer in Führungspositionen" können wir uns da einigen. 



OttoNormalmensch schrieb:


> So ein Verhalten hat am Arbeitsplatz nichts zu suchen.


Das dürfte niemand klaren Verstandes hier anzweifeln.


----------



## Zybba (31. Juli 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loosa (31. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das Problem bei dieser Formulierung ist, sie entlarvt Linke SJWs als genauso rassistisch und Gruppen verallgemeinernd wertend wie die von ihnen so verhassten Nazis, obwohl sie genau das gleiche machen und damit genauso schlimm sind. Nur merken sie es nicht, weil sie sich für diejenigen auf der "richtigen Seite" halten.


Seit mindestens einem Jahrzehnt werden hier mit Gutmensch und SJW endlos und andauernd Schubladen aufgemacht.
Du regst dich über AWM auf, und packst gleichzeitig weiter Schubladen. Fällt dir das nichtmal auf?


----------



## Spiritogre (31. Juli 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Seit mindestens einem Jahrzehnt werden hier mit Gutmensch und SJW endlos und andauernd Schubladen aufgemacht.
> Du regst dich über AWM auf, und packst gleichzeitig weiter Schubladen. Fällt dir das nichtmal auf?


Dann überlege mal, warum ich Begriffe wie SJW überhaupt verwende... 

Ich sehe mich da schon immer als Spiegel, wie es in den Wald hinein ruft schallt es heraus.


----------



## MarcHammel (31. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es ist und bleibt eine Verallgemeinerung. Wenn du alte Weiße Männer als verallgemeinerndes Synonym benutzen darfst, dann darf man entsprechend auch Sinti / Roma sind alles Diebe, Muslime sind alles Frauenunterdrücker etc. verwenden. Alles andere ist Messen mit zweierlei Maß.


Nein, darf man nicht. 

Denn hier wird ja nicht gesagt, dass alte weiße Männer Sexualstraftäter sind. Sondern, dass diese Menschen verantwortlich für patriarchalische Strukturen in unserer Gesellschaft sind. Diese Art der Machtausübung (Sexueller Missbrauch o.ä.) ist lediglich die Folge davon. 

Aber "alte weiße Männer" sind genauso wenig pauschal Sexualstraftäter, wie Sinti und Roma alles Diebe sind. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Was weltweit betrachtet nicht stimmt. Das zeigt schon der Anteil der Weißen an der Weltbevölkerung.


An der Stelle zitiere ich mich noch mal selbst:


MarcHammel schrieb:


> Und *vor allem in der westlichen Welt* sind weiße Männer nun auch mal auch diejenigen, die die meisten Privilegien genießen.



Allerdings spielt der Anteil der weißen Weltbevölkerung global gesehen weniger eine Rolle. Macht ist nicht zwingend von der Anzahl der Anhänger abhängig. Beispiele dafür gibt es in der Geschichte zuhauf.  Eine starke Minderheit kann auch Macht haben, wenn sie die nötigen Mittel dafür hat. Aber natürlich ist die Zahl der Anhänger auch nicht unwichtig. Im Gegenteil. Du und ich haben aufgrund der Zugehörigkeit einer weißen Mehrheit in DE schon mehr Macht und Privilegien, als Sinti und Roma. Das eine schließt das andere keinesfalls aus. 

So oder so: Wer Privilegien hat, hat auch Macht und damit eben auch Verantwortung. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wobei westliche Alte Weiße Männer in der Regel durch Gesetze, an die sie sich in der Regel auch halten, weitaus eingeschränkter in der Macht sind als mächtige Firmenchefs in Südamerika, Mittleren Osten, Afrika oder Asien, wo die Menschenrechte weit weniger streng ausgelegt werden


Und doch sind sie mächtiger, als die meisten.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (31. Juli 2021)

@Zybba 
Den verstehe ich jetzt nicht ? 

Soll das implizieren das er wieder voller Absicht Streichhölzer und Benzinkanister verteilt hat und jetzt gespannt aus sicherer Entfernung/Deckung zuguckt ?


----------



## MarcHammel (31. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> @Zybba
> Den verstehe ich jetzt nicht ?
> 
> Soll das implizieren das er wieder voller Absicht Streichhölzer und Benzinkanister verteilt hat und jetzt gespannt aus sicherer Entfernung/Deckung zuguckt ?


Jap.


----------



## Loosa (31. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dann überlege mal, warum ich Begriffe wie SJW überhaupt verwende...


Das frage ich mich schon lange. Es ist absolut kontraproduktiv, herablassend und Schubladendenken. Wenn man keine Argumente hat...?
Deswegen finde ich AWM ganz putzig. Genauso idiotisch, aber die Angesprochenen reagieren deutlich dünnhäutiger.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich sehe mich da schon immer als Spiegel, wie es in den Wald hinein ruft schallt es heraus.


Nur reflektierst du einen Stand von vor einem Vierteljahrhundert.
Keiner muss gesellschaftliche Entwicklung mitmachen. Sollte aber akzeptieren, dass man irgendwann dafür belächelt wird.


----------



## Zybba (31. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> @Zybba
> Soll das implizieren das er wieder voller Absicht Streichhölzer und Benzinkanister verteilt hat und jetzt gespannt aus sicherer Entfernung/Deckung zuguckt ?


Genau das.
Er könnte sich ja an der Diskussion beteiligen. Stattdessen legt er eine Bombe und ward nicht mehr gesehen.
An sich nachvollziehbaer, aber er liest hier ja offensichtlich mit und entscheidet sich dann aktiv dagegen, sich zu beteiligen.

Aber vllt. kommt er ja noch, @LukasSchmid?


----------



## Loosa (31. Juli 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Genau das.
> Er könnte sich ja an der Diskussion beteiligen. Stattdessen legt er eine Bombe und ward nicht mehr gesehen.


Finde ich auch... subotimal. Eine oft kontroverse Kolumne in den Aether schicken und dann ist erstmal Wochenende. 


Ich muss mich außerdem für AWM als Abkürzung entschuldigen. Mir fällt grad ein das steht für Abfallwirtschaftsbetrieb München (sogar die machen jetzt auf Umwelt!). Nicht, dass es da zu Verwechslungen kommt.


----------



## MarcHammel (31. Juli 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ich muss mich außerdem für AWM als Abkürzung entschuldigen. Mir fällt grad ein das steht für Abfallwirtschaftsbetrieb München (sogar die machen jetzt auf Umwelt!). Nicht, dass es da zu Verwechslungen kommt.


Keine Sorge. Das wäre das letzte gewesen, woran ich gedacht hätte.


----------



## Frullo (31. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> der Großteil der "alten weißen Männer" haben keine Führungsposition!


This!


----------



## Loosa (31. Juli 2021)

Profitieren aber trotzdem vom Status quo.

Alter Weißer Mann ist nicht gleichzusetzen mit Macht, Erfolg und Geld. Die Startwerte vom Character sind ist aber deutlich komfortabler.


----------



## Spiritogre (31. Juli 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Das frage ich mich schon lange. Es ist absolut kontraproduktiv, herablassend und Schubladendenken. Wenn man keine Argumente hat...?
> Deswegen finde ich AWM ganz putzig. Genauso idiotisch, aber die Angesprochenen reagieren deutlich dünnhäutiger.
> 
> Nur reflektierst du einen Stand von vor einem Vierteljahrhundert.
> Keiner muss gesellschaftliche Entwicklung mitmachen. Sollte aber akzeptieren, dass man irgendwann dafür belächelt wird.


Nun ja, Marc Hammel aka Red Dragon 20 sagt oben klar und deutlich, es ist okay Alte Weiße Männer zu benutzen, wegen blablabla (schwachsinnige Argumente) aber verboten andere mit ähnlichen Begriffen zu diskriminieren. 

Ich sehe das nicht als positive gesellschaftliche Entwicklung wenn Heuchelei und Messen mit zweierlei Maß die aktuelle "gute" und moderne Sache ist. Dann empfinde ich das alte Denken von vor einem Vierteljahrhundert als merklich gerechter da alle gleichbehandelt werden. Denn entweder oder aber selektiv geht nun mal nicht. Entweder man wertet alle oder keinen.


----------



## Loosa (31. Juli 2021)

Anstatt das Naheliegendste zu nehmen, AWM <-> SJW, hast du auf absolut rassistische Stereotype zurückgegriffen. Das ist zweierlei Mass.


----------



## Spiritogre (31. Juli 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Profitieren aber trotzdem vom Status quo.
> 
> Alter Weißer Mann ist nicht gleichzusetzen mit Macht, Erfolg und Geld. Die Startwerte vom Character sind ist aber deutlich komfortabler.


Was aber regional beschränkt bzw. bedingt ist und an der Startposition liegt. Und was bedeutet das? Dass da wo 1 Prozent AWM mehr Macht ausüben es immer noch 99 Prozent ohne jede Macht gibt. 
Und wer irgendwo anders neu anfängt tut dies immer aus einer schwachen Position heraus und muss sich erst nach oben arbeiten. 
Nun sind aber gerade in Europa und Nordamerika ein paar Jahrzehnte vergangen, wo alle die gleichen Chancen haben. Von daher lasse ich es nicht gelten von benachteiligten Minderheiten zu sprechen, wenn es indische CEOs in den USA gibt, die Milliarden verdienen.


Loosa schrieb:


> Anstatt das Naheliegendste zu nehmen, AWM <-> SJW, hast du auf absolut rassistische Stereotype zurückgegriffen. Das ist zweierlei Mass.


Ja, weil SJWs eben extremst mit Zweierlei Maß messen.


----------



## MarcHammel (31. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nun ja, Marc Hammel aka Red Dragon 20 sagt oben klar und deutlich, es ist okay Alte Weiße Männer zu benutzen, wegen blablabla (schwachsinnige Argumente) aber verboten andere mit ähnlichen Begriffen zu diskriminieren.


Ich habe dich lediglich darüber aufgeklärt, dass hier weiße Männer nicht mit Sexualstraftätern gleichgesetzt werden. Übrigens hab ich auch nie gesagt, dass es okay ist, diesen Begriff zu verwenden. Was daran schwachsinnig ist, musst du mir mal erklären. 

Oder spricht hier eher der Trotz aus dir?  Ernsthaft, erklär es mir. Wo hab ich geschrieben, dass ich es okay finde? Und wo genau ist der schwachsinnige Punkt an meiner Aussage, auf die du dich beziehst? 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich sehe das nicht als positive gesellschaftliche Entwicklung wenn Heuchelei und Messen mit zweierlei Maß die aktuelle "gute" und moderne Sache ist. Dann empfinde ich das alte Denken von vor einem Vierteljahrhundert als merklich gerechter da alle gleichbehandelt werden. Denn entweder oder aber selektiv geht nun mal nicht. Entweder man wertet alle oder keinen.


Vor einem viertel Jahrhundert wurden eben nicht alle gerechter und gleich behandelt.


----------



## Spiritogre (31. Juli 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Vor einem viertel Jahrhundert wurden eben nicht alle gerechter und gleich behandelt.


Hierzulande schon. Selbst in den USA herrschte damals mehr Frieden zwischen den Ethnien als heute wegen der Aufhetzung durch SJWs der letzten Jahre.


----------



## Frullo (31. Juli 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Profitieren aber trotzdem vom Status quo.
> 
> Alter Weißer Mann ist nicht gleichzusetzen mit Macht, Erfolg und Geld. Die Startwerte vom Character sind ist aber deutlich komfortabler.



Ja, und die Startwerte wenn man in eine reiche oder gebildete Familie geboren wird sind auch besser - oder wenn man kein Kind von Migranten (egal ob weiss oder nicht), oder...

Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit habe ich mal eine interessante Doku über einen Trupp von Polizisten in Minneapolis gesehen - der Trupp bestand ausschliesslich aus Latinos und Afroamerikanern - interessanterweise behandelten sie weisse Mitbürger besser als andere Latinos, Asiaten und, eben, Afroamerikaner.
Schlussendlich wurde mir eine wichtige Tatsache vor Augen geführt, die mir vorher wohl bekannt, aber nicht wirklich bewusst gewesen war: 

Die wirklich wichtige Frage ist nie, wer diskriminiert, sondern wer diskriminiert wird.

So können eben Afroamerikaner andere Afroamerikaner ebenso (oder noch schlimmer) diskriminierend behandeln wie der gesinnungsweisseste aller weissen, alten Männer.

Und genauso können Frauen gegenüber anderen Frauen in einer Art und Weise sexuell diskriminierend sein, die jeden emanzipierten Mann erblassen lässt.

Es reicht daher nicht zu sagen: Es ist ein alter, weisser (Hetero-) Mann-Problem, also soll es gefälligst auch der alte weisse Mann lösen. Diese Probleme durchziehen die gesamte Gesellschaft und können nur gesamt-Gesellschaftlich angegangen werden.


----------



## MarcHammel (31. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Hierzulande schon. Selbst in den USA herrschte damals mehr Frieden zwischen den Ethnien als heute wegen der Aufhetzung durch SJWs der letzten Jahre.


Vor einem viertel Jahrhundert hat man Missstände einfach noch gar nicht so schnell wahrgenommen, wie es heute der Fall ist. Technischen Fortschritt (und Social Media) sei Dank hat heutzutage einfach jeder die Möglichkeit, sich zu Missständen viel schneller und mit mehr Reichweite zu äußern.

Aber das bedeutet nicht, dass damals alles tutti war. Im Gegenteil. Manches wurde auch einfach nur ignoriert, hingenommen, what ever.


----------



## Lukas Schmid (31. Juli 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Genau das.
> Er könnte sich ja an der Diskussion beteiligen. Stattdessen legt er eine Bombe und ward nicht mehr gesehen.
> An sich nachvollziehbaer, aber er liest hier ja offensichtlich mit und entscheidet sich dann aktiv dagegen, sich zu beteiligen.
> 
> Aber vllt. kommt er ja noch, @LukasSchmid?


Euch ist bewusst, dass diese Webseite mein Job ist und ich am Wochenende auch noch andere Dinge tue, als vorm PC zu sitzen? Gerade zum Beispiel mache ich seit vier Stunden den zweiwöchigen Großputz meiner Wohnung. Danach muss ich einkaufen. Faszinierend, ich weiß. Ab und an schaue ich aufs Handy, was an Kommentaren kommt. Aber gut, dann pausiere ich halt. 

Ich hab das schon ein paar Mal gesagt: ich weiß nicht, woher diese fixe Idee kommt, dass ich irgendwen zum Streiten anstacheln will. Warum sollte es ich das toll finden und mich diebisch freuen? Was hätte ich davon?

 Ich habe eine Meinung, ich teile sie. Man stimmt mir zu, man stimmt mir nicht zu. Ich ärgere mich über manche Beiträge, ich freue mich über andere, besonders über die, die mich zum Nach- uns Überdenken anregen. Und würde es mir bloß um Klicks gehen, dann schriebe ich nicht zu diese Thema, das, Spoiler, mäßig geklickt wird. Was übrigens Teil des Problems ist. Und auch sonst ginge es stets nur um PS5 und den Epic Games Store. Ich schreibe, man mag es nicht glauben, zu den Themen, die mich beschäftigen.

Was an "systemischer Sexismus ist scheiße" kontrovers ist, weiß ich zudem wirklich nicht. 

Und es sollte klar sein, dass mit "alte weiße Männer" nicht die Gesamtheit gemeint ist. Wie sollte sie?  Hubert Müller aus Gelsenkirchen spreche ich damit natürlich nicht an. Ich bin auch weiß und nicht mehr allzu jung und denke nicht, dass ich ein furchtbarer Mensch bin. Aber ich bin der Meinung, dass alte Strukturen, die von einflussreichen Männern seit Jahrzehnten geprägt worden, gebrochen gehören. 

Was Worrel gesagt hat, fand ich sehr gut, stimme aber nur halb zu: Ja, es geht vor allem darum, dass niemand benachteiligt wird. Ich denke aber auch, dass das Entstehen problematischer Strukturen bei größtenteils homogen zusammengesetzten Unternehmen, also vor allem solchen mit sehr hohem Männeranteil, wesentlich wahrscheinlicher ist, weswegen ich eine Durchmischung und vor allem entsprechend diverse Führung wichtig finde. Dann gibt es eine ganz andere Empfindsamkeit gegenüber dem, was einfach nicht okay ist.


----------



## Loosa (31. Juli 2021)

LukasSchmid schrieb:


> Euch ist bewusst, dass diese Webseite mein Job ist und ich am Wochenende auch noch andere Dinge tue, als vorm PC zu sitzen?


Das Wochenende sei mehr als vergönnt!
Eine Kolumne mit Sprengwirkung könnte aber genauso gut Montags online gehen, oder? 

Aber cool, dass du trotzdem vorbei guckst.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (31. Juli 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Aber das bedeutet nicht, dass damals alles tutti war.


Um es mit Deinen Worten zu schreiben: 
Wo hat wer das behauptet ?



MarcHammel schrieb:


> Übrigens hab ich auch nie gesagt, dass es okay ist, diesen Begriff zu verwenden.


Nö, aber du hast auch nichts gegen die Verwendung geschrieben.
Und da schließt sich der Kreis den man bei einigen Kandidaten hier immer und immer wiederfindet.

Überspitzt gesagt könnte man es als "unterlassene Hilfeleistung im minderschweren physischen psychischen Fall" ansehen.


----------



## Loosa (31. Juli 2021)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ja, und die Startwerte wenn man in eine reiche oder gebildete Familie geboren wird sind auch besser - oder wenn man kein Kind von Migranten (egal ob weiss oder nicht), oder...


Und wenn du ein "weiß + männlich" vor jedes deiner Beispiele packst ist die Situation nochmal besser.
Das war mein Punkt.



Frullo schrieb:


> Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit habe ich mal eine interessante Doku über einen Trupp von Polizisten in Minneapolis gesehen - der Trupp bestand ausschliesslich aus Latinos und Afroamerikanern - interessanterweise behandelten sie weisse Mitbürger besser als andere Latinos, Asiaten und, eben, Afroamerikaner.


Ein bekanntes Phänomen. Aber ein derart komplexes Thema, dass es sich schlecht für Bauchgefühl eignet. Das ist ein eigenes Forschungsgebiet. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Selbst in den USA herrschte damals mehr Frieden zwischen den Ethnien als heute wegen der Aufhetzung durch SJWs der letzten Jahre.


Und das beschreibt die Sache perfekt.  

Minderheiten wurden in allen Lebensbereichen benachteiligt, ausgegrenzt oder gar weggesperrt. Und die weiße Bevölkerung hatte ihren Frieden und musste sich nur um ihre eigenen Probleme kümmern.
Nichts worauf man mit Stolz zurückblicken sollte IMO.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (31. Juli 2021)

LukasSchmid schrieb:


> Euch ist bewusst, dass diese Webseite mein Job ist und ich am Wochenende auch noch andere Dinge tue, als vorm PC zu sitzen?


Klaro, was bleibt ist die Frage warum man so ein Ding dann "pünktlich am WE wenn man keine Zeit und sich das WE verdient hat" herauslassen muß. 

Geheimtipp #1:
Montags veröffentlichen !

Geheimtipp #2:
Dermaßene "Sprüche" nicht verwenden wenn sie eine große Mehrheit nicht betreffen.


----------



## MarcHammel (31. Juli 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Um es mit Deinen Worten zu schreiben:
> Wo hat wer das behauptet ?


Zugegeben, diese Aussage war nicht ganz passend. Entschuldige. ^^ 

Gerechter war damals jedoch trotzdem nicht alles. Bei weitem nicht. "Frieden" heißt nicht, dass es gerecht zuging. 



LesterPG schrieb:


> Nö, aber du hast auch nichts gegen die Verwendung geschrieben.
> Und da schließt sich der Kreis den man bei einigen Kandidaten hier immer und immer wiederfindet.


Nur weil ich mich nicht explizit dagegen ausspreche, heißt das nicht, dass ich dafür bin. 



LesterPG schrieb:


> Überspitzt gesagt könnte man es als "unterlassene Hilfeleistung im minderschweren physischen Fall" ansehen.


Das verstehe ich jetzt beim besten Willen nicht. Erklärung bitte.


----------



## Spiritogre (31. Juli 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Vor einem viertel Jahrhundert hat man Missstände einfach noch gar nicht so schnell wahrgenommen, wie es heute der Fall ist. Technischen Fortschritt (und Social Media) sei Dank hat heutzutage einfach jeder die Möglichkeit, sich zu Missständen viel schneller und mit mehr Reichweite zu äußern.
> 
> Aber das bedeutet nicht, dass damals alles tutti war. Im Gegenteil. Manches wurde auch einfach nur ignoriert, hingenommen, what ever.


Das Problem heute ist aber, das aus jeder Fliege sofort ein Wal gemacht wird. Damals mag sicher nicht alles gut gewesen sein aber damals hat man sich auch dank der Nichtexistenz von Sozialen Medien und journalistischen Veröffentlichungen als einzigen Quellen auch nicht aus jeder kleinen Bagatelle ein riesiges Drama gemacht. 

Und wohin dieses heutige Drama machen führt sieht man ja hervorragend, die Fronten verhärten sich immer mehr. Damals hatten wir Links- und Rechtsextreme in einer Gruppe, die einen mit ihren roten Schnürsenkeln, die anderen mit den weißen in ihren Springerstiefeln. Und oh Wunder, auch wenn sie sich nicht wirklich mochten kamen sie ansonsten erstaunlich gut miteinander und mit den Türken die da auch noch bei waren aus. Es ging sogar manchmal fast harmonisch zu. 

Sowas versuche mal heute...

Wobei dein Vierteljahrhundert zu klein gedacht ist. Das waren die mittleren 90er. Da war Sozialkritik etc. ein heißes Thema etwa durch die Unruhen in L.A. 

Wo du wirklich anfangen kannst Kritik zu üben ist vor den 80er Jahren. 

Aber seither hatten wir halt zwei Generationen Zeit, d.h. wer heute es nicht geschafft hat sich aus dem "Slum" zu befreien, gerade in einem Sozialstaat wie Deutschland, der will es ja vielleicht auch gar nicht. Mal darüber nachgedacht? 

Ich hatte vor etwas über einem Jahrzehnt auch praktisch alles verloren und musste sogar ein halbes Jahr von Sozialhilfe leben. Und wir haben uns durch harte Arbeit da rausgewühlt. Dafür haben wir fünf Jahre in einem kleinen Ranzloch gelebt. Heute haben wir eine Eigentumswohnung und träumen jetzt sogar vom hoffentlich baldigen eigenem kleinen Haus.

Also dieses Ganze, die haben nicht die Chancen, das ist in meinen Augen großer Bullshit. Wer will, der kann in einem Land wie diesem auch. Man muss sich nur anstrengen und hart arbeiten. 

Genau deswegen kotzt mich das immer so an als wenn so getan wird, die armen "irgendeine Minderheit" hätten ja nicht die gleichen Chancen. Doch, haben sie. Teilweise sogar bessere, denn ich als AWM muss insbesondere mit den vielen Millionen anderen deutschen Männern konkurrieren und bekomme keinerlei Unterstützung dafür, weil ich ja aus einer angeblich bevorzugten Gruppe stamme. Bullshit sage ich dazu!


----------



## Zybba (31. Juli 2021)

LukasSchmid schrieb:


> Euch ist bewusst, dass diese Webseite mein Job ist und ich am Wochenende auch noch andere Dinge tue, als vorm PC zu sitzen? Gerade zum Beispiel mache ich seit vier Stunden den zweiwöchigen Großputz meiner Wohnung. Danach muss ich einkaufen. Faszinierend, ich weiß. Ab und an schaue ich aufs Handy, was an Kommentaren kommt. Aber gut, dann pausiere ich halt.


Wie der Screenshot zeigt sieht man, dass du als Initiator des Themas nur schweigend mitliest.
Das macht halt keinen guten Eindruck.



LukasSchmid schrieb:


> Ich hab das schon ein paar Mal gesagt: ich weiß nicht, woher diese fixe Idee kommt, dass ich irgendwen zum Streiten anstacheln will. Warum sollte es ich das toll finden und mich diebisch freuen? Was hätte ich davon?


Klicks und User Engagament. Ok, du sagst, dass z.B. Sony mehr ziehen würde. Dann glaube ich dir das.



LukasSchmid schrieb:


> Was an "systemischer Sexismus ist scheiße" kontrovers ist, weiß ich zudem wirklich nicht.


Dass direkt wieder heiß diskutiert wird, sollte dir klar sein. Es brodelt ja schon die ganze letzte Woche in den Kommentaren zu Blizzard Themen.


Auf jeden Fall gut, dass du dich hier mal beteiligst. Respekt dafür, weiter so!
Falls du das Thema Kolumnen mal diskutieren willst, bist du herzlich zu unserem Community Podcast eingeladen.
Da haben wir das Thema schon öfter kritisch beäugt und kommentiert. In einem persönlichen Gespräch könnte man da sicher vieles (er)klären!


----------



## Gast1661893802 (31. Juli 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich jetzt beim besten Willen nicht. Erklärung bitte.


Verdammt ... korrigiert !
Sollte natürlich psychisch heissen


----------



## MarcHammel (31. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das Problem heute ist aber, das aus jeder Fliege sofort ein Wal gemacht wird.


Das ist nicht gänzlich von der Hand zu weisen. Dem widerspreche ich nicht. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Damals mag sicher nicht alles gut gewesen sein aber damals hat man sich auch dank der Nichtexistenz von Sozialen Medien und journalistischen Veröffentlichungen als einzigen Quellen auch nicht aus jeder kleinen Bagatelle ein riesiges Drama gemacht.


Aber wo sexueller Missbrauch und systemische Diskriminierung eine Bagatelle sein soll, erschließt sich mir nicht. Denn darum geht es hier ja. 

Printmedien, wie die regionale Tageszeitung, sind außerdem limitiert. Genauso wie TV und Radio. Das Internet und Social Media hat diesen Nachteil nicht. Daher kriegt man heutzutage auch sehr viel mehr mit und es wird sehr viel mehr und schneller berichtet. 

WIE berichtet wird, ist natürlich noch mal ein zweites Paar Schuhe. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und wohin dieses heutige Drama machen führt sieht man ja hervorragend, die Fronten verhärten sich immer mehr. Damals hatten wir Links- und Rechtsextreme in einer Gruppe, die einen mit ihren roten Schnürsenkeln, die anderen mit den weißen in ihren Springerstiefeln. Und oh Wunder, auch wenn sie sich nicht wirklich mochten kamen sie ansonsten erstaunlich gut miteinander und mit den Türken die da auch noch bei waren aus. Es ging sogar manchmal fast harmonisch zu.


Das wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sowas versuche mal heute...


Wenn wir mal bei deinem Beispiel von Links- und Rechtsextremen bleiben, klappt das heute genauso wenig, wie damals.



LesterPG schrieb:


> Verdammt ... korrigiert !
> Sollte natürlich psychisch heissen


Trotzdem bleibt die Frage, inwiefern das "unterlassene Hilfeleistung" sein soll.


----------



## Nevrion (31. Juli 2021)

Aus journalistischer Sicht ist es gravierend nachlässig, durch seine Berichterstattung, den Täter vorzuverurteilen, bevor die Wahrheit vor Gericht überhaupt festgestellt werden kann, denn der Makel der Vorwürfe wird auch nach einem Freispruch immer noch an den Betroffenen haften.

Bevor man hier also anfängt der Gesellschaft ein Problem mit Sexismus nachzusagen, sollte man sich erst mal Gedanken darum machen, was man da so für Ansichten sich verbreitet.


----------



## Spiritogre (31. Juli 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Aber wo sexueller Missbrauch und systemische Diskriminierung eine Bagatelle sein soll, erschließt sich mir nicht. Denn darum geht es hier ja.


Der Punkt ist hier doch, ketzerisch gefragt, wieso lassen sich die Leute das gefallen? Ein Gang zur Polizei und die Sache hat sich in einem westlichen Land erledigt. 
Wir leben hier ja gerade nicht in einem afrikanischen Kuhdorf, wo der Stammesführer tun und lassen kann was er will. 
Wieso dauert es immer so lange und wieso wird dann immer ein riesiges Politikum draus gemacht? Da ist doch auch System dahinter, um Firmen kaputt zu machen. Oder wie ist das zu sehen?


----------



## Loosa (31. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und oh Wunder, auch wenn sie sich nicht wirklich mochten kamen sie ansonsten erstaunlich gut miteinander und mit den Türken die da auch noch bei waren aus. Es ging sogar manchmal fast harmonisch zu.


Bitte was?

Andauerndes Gezoffe zwischen Türkischstämmigen und Einheimischen, an ausnahmslos jedem Wochenende vor der Dorfdisko. Als Zugezogener stellte sich mir nichtmal die Frage wer im Recht war, so end- und sinnlos war der Konflikt. Django Asül dürfte die Disko auch kennen. 

Als etwas auffallend Gekleideter ein Bierfest zu besuchen war auch immer absolut harmonisch. *Ironie aus*
Da ging es nie um Rechts vs. Links, sondern einfach, dass mein Bekanntenkreis anders aussah und sich irgendwelche Idioten aus der Menge heraus abregen wollten.

Gleiches in den Bergen. Man mag kaum glauben, wieviele Holzfällertypen schlägern wollen weil man keinen Dialekt spricht und trotzdem Spaß hat.

Lustiges Gegenbeispiel, meine Studentenwohnung lag zufällig über dem größten Gay Club der Stadt. Für alle Beteiligten ein gleichermaßen entspannter Ort zum Feiern. Nur, dass meine damalige Freundin den Barkeeper aufklären musste, dass ich vergeben war. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist hier doch, ketzerisch gefragt, wieso lassen sich die Leute das gefallen? Ein Gang zur Polizei und die Sache hat sich in einem westlichen Land erledigt.


Aber genau das trifft eben nicht zu. Siehe etwa Weinstein und Cosby, die nahezu unantastbar waren.


----------



## MarcHammel (31. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist hier doch, ketzerisch gefragt, wieso lassen sich die Leute das gefallen? Ein Gang zur Polizei und die Sache hat sich in einem westlichen Land erledigt.


Dafür gibt es so einige Gründe. 

Ein Vergewaltigungsopfer hat in der Regel erstmal mit sich selbst zu tun. Das ist nicht nur ein körperlicher Schaden, der da angerichtet wird, sondern auch ein immenser psychischer Schaden. Die einen stecken es besser weg, die anderen stecken es gar nicht weg und kommen nicht drauf klar. Aber im Endeffekt: Eine Vergewaltigung ist ein gewalttätiger Akt, der das Opfer vollkommen entwürdigt und absolut übergriffig ist. Ob weiblich oder männlich, das wird dir jedes Opfer von sexuellem Missbrauch bestätigen können. 

Nach wie vor ist es immernoch eher die Regel, dass Frauen sich nicht trauen, vor Gericht auszusagen. Aus Angst davor, belächelt zu werden. Aus Angst davor, gesellschaftlich stigmatisiert zu werden ("Die wollte es ja so!", "Zieh dich halt anders an!" usw). Aus Angst vor Rache durch den Täter usw. Das ist kein Verhalten kleiner armer Schneeflöckchen, sondern ein gesellschaftliches Problem, das nicht erst seit heute besteht. 

Noch problematischer wird es, wenn der Täter finanziell und sozial besser aufgestellt ist, als das Opfer. 

Natürlich ist es vollkommen korrekt, gleich zur Polizei zu gehen. Sollte es. Aber so einfach ist es halt nicht. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wir leben hier ja gerade nicht in einem afrikanischen Kuhdorf, wo der Stammesführer tun und lassen kann was er will.
> Wieso dauert es immer so lange und wieso wird dann immer ein riesiges Politikum draus gemacht? Da ist doch auch System dahinter, um Firmen kaputt zu machen. Oder wie ist das zu sehen?


Niemand hätte etwas davon, Firmen kaputt zu machen. Vor allem nicht die Angestellten. Die arbeiten da ja und die meisten sind froh, in Lohn und Brot zu stehen. 

Ein risiges Politikum wird deswegen draus gemacht, weil systemische Unterdrückung und Diskriminierung immer noch Usus sind. "Immer noch" deswegen, weil das eben keine Neuheit ist.


----------



## Spiritogre (31. Juli 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Bitte was?
> 
> Andauerndes Gezoffe zwischen Türkischstämmigen und Einheimischen, an ausnahmslos jedem Wochenende vor der Dorfdisko. Als Zugezogener stellte sich mir nichtmal die Frage wer im Recht war, so end- und sinnlos war der Konflikt. Django Asül dürfte die Disko auch kennen.
> 
> ...



Du schreibst es doch selbst, das war eher jeder gegen jeden. Ich kenne auch diverse Dorfdiscos und Stadtkneipen, wo ständig Prügel bezogen werden konnte. Der war aber eben durch alkoholgetränkte, testosterongesteuerte junge Männer ausgelöst und nicht wirklich durch Rassismus oder vergleichbares. 



> Aber genau das trifft eben nicht zu. Siehe etwa Weinstein und Cosby, die nahezu unantastbar waren.


Ja aber auch da kamen die Anschuldigungen ja erst nach Jahren. Warum nicht immer sofort? 
Weil das bei Weinsteins Besetzungscouch nicht immer so unfreiwillig war, wie dargestellt? Asia Argento etwa hatte ihre Anzeige wieder zurück gezogen und zugegeben, dass sie für die Karriere mit ihm gevögelt hat. 

Cosby ist sicher komplizierter und gehört, soweit ich die "Details" gehört habe in den Knast, dass der jetzt rauskam ist schon ein Unding. Da müsste dann einfach das Verfahren sofort neu eröffnet werden.


----------



## Loosa (31. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja aber auch da kamen die Anschuldigungen ja erst nach Jahren. Warum nicht immer sofort?


Macht? Weil es mindestens das sofortige Ende der Karriere bedeuten konnte?
Weil Missbrauchsopfer oft Scham empfinden, Verdrängung stattfindet, kleingeredet wird, ...?

Warum findet in der kanadischen Öffentlichkeit erst jetzt eine Debatte über deren Umgang mit Ureinwohnern statt?
Es brauchte 50 Jahre um darüber zu reden, dass in Umerziehungsheimen/Klosterschulen über 1.000 Kinder starben.




Spiritogre schrieb:


> Der war aber eben durch alkoholgetränkte, testosterongesteuerte junge Männer ausgelöst und nicht wirklich durch Rassismus oder vergleichbares.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (31. Juli 2021)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Aus journalistischer Sicht ist es gravierend nachlässig, durch seine Berichterstattung, den Täter vorzuverurteilen, bevor die Wahrheit vor Gericht überhaupt festgestellt werden kann, denn der Makel der Vorwürfe wird auch nach einem Freispruch immer noch an den Betroffenen haften.



Solche Kommentare sind immer eine " Gemischt Tüte".  Auf der eine Seite gilt es natürlich anzuerkennen, dass es in solchen Firmen ganz offensichtlich Fehlentwicklungen gibt/gab.
Andererseits sind die hier schon diskutierten Formulierungen des Autors mit einem gewissen Kalkül gewählt. Da braucht man Forennutzern, die hier länger unterwegs sind, nichts mehr vormachen.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (31. Juli 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Und wenn du ein "weiß +   ̵m̵ä̵n̵n̵l̵i̵c̵h̵" *weiblich* vor jedes deiner Beispiele packst ist die Situation nochmal besser.


Ich habs mal korrigiert, was in den Schulen inzwischen an gezielter Förderung der Mädchen  beziehungsweise Vernachlässigung der Jungs abgeht, passt ja auf keine Kuhhaut mehr und wird sich in der nächsten Dekade auch entsprechend auf dem Arbeitsmarkt durchschlagen.
Der immer weiter aufklaffende Notenschnitt ist da Zeuge.


----------



## MisatoKatsuragi (31. Juli 2021)

Es braucht keine Diversität in den Führungsetagen usw. die Leute die jemand anderen sexuell belästigen  müssen einfach nur rausgeschmissen werden und jeder den anderen respektvoll behandeln. Wenn wir überall nur noch nach Quoten, Diversität, Minderheitenregelung usw. einstellen dann sind wir bald genau da wo wir jetzt in der Politik sind: Die Qualität leidet extrem, Frauenquote usw. ist wichtiger als Leute, die wirklich gut in ihrer Sache sind. Dadurch wird dann auch die Qualität der Spiele in Zukunft leiden und darauf hab ich keine Lust. Btw es gibt auch matriarchalische Strukturen in Berufen, wo Männer belächelt und psychisch fertig gemacht werden, da schreit aber komischerweise keiner nach Veränderungen.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (31. Juli 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, das passierte manchmal mit den Fuzzis die zu hartnäckig Stress machten.
Als ehemalige "Fachkraft zur Bewachung von Rechteckigen Öffnungen mit Musik dahinter" muß ich Spiritogre beipflichten - der Großteil der Krawallmacher waren nun einmal testosterongesteuerte Jungmänner (und einige Frauen) die einfach nur Ärger machen wollen und Klatschen.
In der Viertelmillionstadt in der ich diesem Nebenjob nachging, gab es eine sogar recht gute Durchmischung im positiven wie im negativen.
Ok, die "Was guckst du" Fraktion war etwas größer, aber auch die der Niederländer durch die Grenze (genau so unsere Kollegen in den Niederlanden Probleme mit aufmuckenden Deutschen).
Da es eine großer Laden war, hatten wir für alle Eventualitäten eine "Fachkraft", Türken, Niederländer, Frauen, alles damit auch ja niemand auf die Idee kommt wir würden ihn auf irgendeine Weise diskriminieren - das war Anfang der 00er.
Selbst draußen bei der Dorfjugend haben die sich gegenseitig die Köpfe eingezimmert, je nach Kuhstall, dann nach Dorf.
Da ist es egal ob Araber, Neonazi, Linksextreme oder Andorianer - sobald da ein Außenseiter auftaucht Anzeichen für "Aufmucken" machte, gabs ein neues Ziel.
Das waren keine Rassisten sondern die haben beim Schellen verteilen niemanden diskriminieren wollen.


----------



## MarcHammel (31. Juli 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Aber seither hatten wir halt zwei Generationen Zeit, d.h. wer heute es nicht geschafft hat sich aus dem "Slum" zu befreien, gerade in einem Sozialstaat wie Deutschland, der will es ja vielleicht auch gar nicht. Mal darüber nachgedacht?


Hab ich. Und hast du mal darüber nachgedacht, warum er/sie nicht "will"? In den seltensten Fällen ist es einfach nur Faulheit. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor etwas über einem Jahrzehnt auch praktisch alles verloren und musste sogar ein halbes Jahr von Sozialhilfe leben. Und wir haben uns durch harte Arbeit da rausgewühlt. Dafür haben wir fünf Jahre in einem kleinen Ranzloch gelebt. Heute haben wir eine Eigentumswohnung und träumen jetzt sogar vom hoffentlich baldigen eigenem kleinen Haus.


Und was willst du damit sagen? 

Ich bin seit meiner Kindheit in Armut aufgewachsen und mir blieben daher auch viele Bildungswege verschlossen. Auch sozial und familiär lief es bei mir nicht so gut. Ich hab mir auch alles, was ich heute habe, selbst erarbeitet. Ich bin froh drum, hatte auch meine Hilfe hier und da. Aber ich würde trotzdem niemals auf die Idee kommen, zu sagen, dass Chancenungleichheiten nicht bestünden. Eben WEIL ich diese Chancenungleichheit am eigenen Leib erfahren habe. Es war nun mal ein Weg, der in einem gerechten (Bildungs-)System und in einem Sozialstaat gar nicht nötig gewesen wäre. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Also dieses Ganze, die haben nicht die Chancen, das ist in meinen Augen großer Bullshit. Wer will, der kann in einem Land wie diesem auch. Man muss sich nur anstrengen und hart arbeiten.


Kann man. Aber Chancengleichheit besteht nun mal nicht. Minderheiten - inbesondere ausländische Mitbürger - haben hierzulande nun mal nicht die gleichen Chancen. Viel zu oft werden sie stigmatisiert, falsch beurteilt usw. Und manch Arbeitgeber will einfach keinen Türken/Schwarzen/What ever, einfach weil er das ist, was er eben ist. Die Liste könnte ich noch weiter führen. 

Du hast Bildung genossen. Du bist nicht durch Sprachbarrieren benachteiligt. Du bist nicht vom systemischen Rassismus und Diskriminierung betroffen. Und du bist auch keine Frau, die nach einer Vergewaltigung Angst haben muss, gesellschaftlich stigmatisiert zu werden, wenn sie den Missbrauch zur Anzeige bringt. 

Ich hoffe, du verstehst, was ich meine und warum es Chancengleichheit leider eben nicht für alle gibt. Das ist ein tief verwurzeltes gesellschaftliches Problem. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Genau deswegen kotzt mich das immer so an als wenn so getan wird, die armen "irgendeine Minderheit" hätten ja nicht die gleichen Chancen. Doch, haben sie. Teilweise sogar bessere, denn ich als AWM muss insbesondere mit den vielen Millionen anderen deutschen Männern konkurrieren und bekomme keinerlei Unterstützung dafür, weil ich ja aus einer angeblich bevorzugten Gruppe stamme. Bullshit sage ich dazu!


Und Minderheiten müssen auch mit diesen Millionen anderen deutschen Männern konkurrieren.


----------



## schokoeis (31. Juli 2021)

Jetzt sind wieder alle ne Woche lang voll betroffen und meinen sowas geht ja gar nicht und fühlen sich moralisch überlegen. Nach der Woche redet kein Schwein mehr drüber und für die Betroffenen hat sich nix geändert. Erinnert mich an die Regenbogenbeleuchtung der Stadien zur EM. Fanden alle ganz toll und  alle haben sich gut gefühlt. Jetzt redet keiner mehr drüber und für die LGTBQ+ Community ist alles beim Alten geblieben. Aber hey, geniest es und immerhin haben wir mal drüber geredet!


----------



## MarcHammel (31. Juli 2021)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Jetzt sind wieder alle ne Woche lang voll betroffen und meinen sowas geht ja gar nicht und fühlen sich moralisch überlegen. Nach der Woche redet kein Schwein mehr drüber und für die Betroffenen hat sich nix geändert. Erinnert mich an die Regenbogenbeleuchtung der Stadien zur EM. Fanden alle ganz toll und  alle haben sich gut gefühlt. Jetzt redet keiner mehr drüber und für die LGTBQ+ Community ist alles beim Alten geblieben. Aber hey, geniest es und immerhin haben wir mal drüber geredet!


Es wird andauernd drüber geredet.


----------



## MisatoKatsuragi (31. Juli 2021)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Jetzt sind wieder alle ne Woche lang voll betroffen und meinen sowas geht ja gar nicht und fühlen sich moralisch überlegen. Nach der Woche redet kein Schwein mehr drüber und für die Betroffenen hat sich nix geändert. Erinnert mich an die Regenbogenbeleuchtung der Stadien zur EM. Fanden alle ganz toll und  alle haben sich gut gefühlt. Jetzt redet keiner mehr drüber und für die LGTBQ+ Community ist alles beim Alten geblieben. Aber hey, geniest es und immerhin haben wir mal drüber geredet!


nennt sich virtue signalling. Man tut so als ob man ganz doll für die gute Sache ist, kniet nieder, beleuchtet Stadien in Regenbogenfarben, ändern für die betroffenen tut sich durch solche Aktionen aber nichts. Die WM in Katar wird aber natürlich nicht boykottiert, wo LGTBQ einen noch viel schlechteren Stand haben.
Naja anderes Thema. Activision und Ubisoft stehen jetzt so in der Öffentlichkeit, da wird sich schon was ändern. Ich hoffe halt nur nicht, wie ich schon geschrieben hab, das es in Richtung Quote, Minderheitenregelung usw. geht.


----------



## schokoeis (31. Juli 2021)

MisatoKatsuragi schrieb:


> nennt sich virtue signalling. Man tut so als ob man ganz doll für die gute Sache ist, kniet nieder, beleuchtet Stadien in Regenbogenfarben, ändern für die betroffenen tut sich durch solche Aktionen aber nichts. Die WM in Katar wird aber natürlich nicht boykottiert, wo LGTBQ einen noch viel schlechteren Stand haben.
> Naja anderes Thema. Activision und Ubisoft stehen jetzt so in der Öffentlichkeit, da wird sich schon was ändern. Ich hoffe halt nur nicht, wie ich schon geschrieben hab, das es in Richtung Quote, Minderheitenregelung usw. geht.


Im Fall von Activision Blizzard geb ich dir recht, vielleicht wird sich was ändern, aber nicht weil wir mal drüber reden mussten sondern weil es evtl. zu Verurteilungen kommt. Den Shitstorm könnten sie einfach aussitzen, nächste Woche wird ne andere Sau durchs Dorf getrieben. Hab irgendwo gelesen das die sich die Anwälte geholt haben, die bei Amazon gewerkschaftliche Organisation verhindert haben. Daran kannste gut sehen, in welche Richtung das gehen wird


----------



## Zybba (31. Juli 2021)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Im Fall von Activision Blizzard geb ich dir recht, vielleicht wird sich was ändern, aber nicht weil wir mal drüber reden mussten sondern weil es evtl. zu Verurteilungen kommt. Den Shitstorm könnten sie einfach aussitzen, nächste Woche wird ne andere Sau durchs Dorf getrieben. Hab irgendwo gelesen das die sich die Anwälte geholt haben, die bei Amazon gewerkschaftliche Organisation verhindert haben. Daran kannste gut sehen, in welche Richtung das gehen wird


Zuletzt bei Ubisoft wurden ja, als diverse Verfehlungen in der Richtrung rauskamen.
Ob sich danach strukturell wirklich was geändert hat, wissen wir natürlich nicht.


----------



## FalloutEffect (31. Juli 2021)

> Organisationen, Firmen, brauchen divers zusammengesetzte Führungsetagen, brauchen, Frauen, Männern, Menschen aus allen Ländern dieser Welt, aller sexuellen Ausrichtungen. Zu lange haben alte, weiße Männer patriarchalische Strukturen errichtet, in denen sie Legislative, Exekutive und Judikative waren und sich die Welt so machten, wie sie ihnen gefällt. Auswüchse wie die, die wir sehen, sind das Ergebnis.


Ich störe mich vorallem an diesem Zitat, weil ich es schlicht falsch finde alles aufgrund von Social Media Druck so divers wie möglich umzustellen. Meiner Meinung nach sollten immer die geeignetesten Menschen miteinander arbeiten. Beim Arbeiten mit anderen Menschen sollte man nicht darauf achten Teams so divers wie möglich aufzustellen nur um dem Mainstram zu gefallen, sondern so effizient wie möglich damit man Geld verdient. Arbeit ist Arbeit.

Was sexuelle Belästigung am Arbeitsplatz geht so stimme ich dem Autor zu, dass diese sich nicht gehört. Aber Cancel Culture, Shitstorms und Kampagne um Toleranz helfen gar nichts. Mit solchen Sachen befeuert man die gesellschaftliche Spaltung meiner Meinung nach noch mehr.

Es muss einfach eine neue Generation nachwachsen der man beibringt, dass sowas sich nicht gehört. Und das macht man über Bildung und Aufklärung. Trotztdem wird man es nie schaffen das Rassismus, Chauvinismus, Islamophobie und andere negative ismen/phobien gänzlich verschwinden. Menschen brauchen Feindbilder, am besten solche von denen man sich abgrenzen kann.


----------



## MarcHammel (31. Juli 2021)

FalloutEffect schrieb:


> Was sexuelle Belästigung am Arbeitsplatz geht so stimme ich dem Autor zu, dass diese sich nicht gehört. Aber Cancel Culture, Shitstorms und Kampagne um Toleranz helfen gar nichts. Mit solchen Sachen befeuert man die gesellschaftliche Spaltung meiner Meinung nach noch mehr.
> 
> Es muss einfach eine neue Generation nachwachsen der man beibringt, dass sowas sich nicht gehört. Und das macht man über Bildung und Aufklärung. Trotztdem wird man es nie schaffen das Rassismus, Chauvinismus, Islamophobie und andere negative ismen/phobien gänzlich verschwinden. Menschen brauchen Feindbilder, am besten solche von denen man sich abgrenzen kann.


Aber man kann dem so weit es geht entgegen wirken. 

Shitstorms und Kampagnen sind sowieso erstmal nur dazu da, um auf eine Sache aufmerksam zu machen. Was darauf folgend damit getan wird, ist ein anderes Paar Schuhe. Aber man kann ja schlecht Kugelschreiber verbieten, nur weil jemand mal mit so nem Ding umgebracht wurde. Soll heißen: Kampagnen und Shitstorms sind für sich genommen vollkommen in Ordnung und haben ihre Daseinsberechtigung. 

Was aber nicht passieren darf, ist Übersensibilisierung und Ignoranz. Die findet in beide Richtungen statt.


----------



## arrgh (31. Juli 2021)

FalloutEffect schrieb:


> Ich störe mich vorallem an diesem Zitat, weil ich es schlicht falsch finde alles aufgrund von Social Media Druck so divers wie möglich umzustellen. Meiner Meinung nach sollten immer die geeignetesten Menschen miteinander arbeiten. Beim Arbeiten mit anderen Menschen sollte man nicht darauf achten Teams so divers wie möglich aufzustellen nur um dem Mainstram zu gefallen, sondern so effizient wie möglich damit man Geld verdient. Arbeit ist Arbeit.


Vollkommen deiner Meinung. "_Organisationen, Firmen, brauchen divers zusammengesetzte Führungsetagen, brauchen, Frauen, Männern, Menschen aus allen Ländern dieser Welt, aller sexuellen Ausrichtungen_."... was in meinen Augen hier mitschwingt, ist im Grunde genommen ein schlichtes und naives Verständnis von Soziodynamik.

Ein Unternehmen, welches sich durch die oben angeführte Diversität auszeichnet, ist nicht automatisch ein gewaltfreier Ort. Dieser banale Kausalitätsgedanke hat sich allerdings schon unlängst als rhetorische Figur etabliert, sodass er gar nicht mehr großartig hinterfragt wird. Diversität ist schön und gut, allerdings sekundär. 

Was in erster Linie notwendig ist, ist, dass sich Organisationen, Firmen und Führungsetagen aus kompetenten und MORALISCHEN Individuen zusammensetzen. Es isch schon eklatant. Unentwegt spricht man über diese soziale Gerechtigkeit, es geht um Frauenquoten, es geht um Safe-Space, es geht um Manspreading... Nirgends jedoch wird es für notwendig erachtet, Moral zum Gegenstand der Betrachtungen zu machen. 

Wir brauchen einen neuen Diskurs. Einen Diskurs, der Nebensächlichkeiten wie Geschlecht, Herkunft und sexuelle Orientierung transzendiert und der uns wieder die Augen für das Wesentliche öffnet; nämlich moralische Individuen zu sein!

Mit einem Wort: Hört auf korrekt zu sein, fangt an moralisch zu werden!


----------



## USA911 (31. Juli 2021)

Wie wäre es mal damit anzufangen erstmal die Urteile abzuwarten?

Auch wenn es in den USA die Unschuldvermutung nicht gibt, so hat jeder angeklagte das Recht, die Anschuldigungen zu entkräftigen und gar zu wiederlegen.
Hier handelt es sich um eine Studie, die auf Aussagen beruhen und noch nicht auf Beweisbare Indizien!

Ich möchte hier nur an Herrn Kachelmann erinnern, der auch vorverurteilt wurde und die Beweislage dann eindeutig bewiesen hat, das alles nur erlogen war.
Daher sollte damit der Täter auch eindeutig ist und auch das/die Opfer geschützt sind, die Richter, Ermittlungsbeamte und Staatsanwälte ihre Arbeit machen lassen, bevor Medial in eine Richtung geschrieben wird!
Neutrale Berichterstattung über die Klage ja, aber mehr ist solange es nicht zu Verurteilungen kommt, kein Journalistischer Etos, vorallem, solange es keine Eindeutigen beweise ausser "Hören/Sagen" gibt!


----------



## lokokokode (31. Juli 2021)

Die Firmen bzw. beliebte Spiele wie WoW und co. wurden wohl von bis dato teilweise missachteten oder gar gemobbten Nerds realisiert, die sich nun daran gemacht haben, ihr Leben als "cooler" Entwickler auszukosten. 
Das dies leider auch auf Kosten der Frauen geht, sehen solche Leute gar nicht. Sie können es daher auch nicht einsehen. Dieses Rechtsverständnis ist da gar nicht entwickelt. Man sieht es am Beispiel mit diesem Cosby Suite Bild ganz besonders gut.

Solche Menschen haben evtl. Gummipuppen oder andere Methoden ihren sexuellen Frust auszuleben, sei es auch nur das Discord-Gesrpäch über versaute Schmuddelfilmchen etc. XD
Programmierer solcher Art meinen, sie wären wie Götter, nur weil sie eine Programmiersprache seit dem Grundschulalter beherrschen. Und solch "Götter" lassen sich natürlich in ihrem "Mikrokosmos", wie der Autor hier selbst formuliert hat, nichts verbieten. 
Das dort karrierebewusste Frauen eine Chance wittern, sehen diese Leute, allerdings gibt es die Karriereleiter nach oben nur zu ihren Konditionen - eben jenen, wie überall jetzt geschildert. Es ist traurig. Alljene Personen sollten alle Umerziehungsmaßnahmen und Sozialstunden wahrnehmen. Auch ein paar links und rechts auf die Backen zur Prophylaxe würden Wunder wirken.
Die Frage ist nur, ob jene Spiele, die alle so sehr gesuchtet und geliebt haben, ohne all diese Freigeister auch so entwickelt worden wären?


----------



## Zybba (31. Juli 2021)

USA911 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mal damit anzufangen erstmal die Urteile abzuwarten?
> 
> Auch wenn es in den USA die Unschuldvermutung nicht gibt, so hat jeder angeklagte das Recht, die Anschuldigungen zu entkräftigen und gar zu wiederlegen.
> Hier handelt es sich um eine Studie, die auf Aussagen beruhen und noch nicht auf Beweisbare Indizien!


Dass es 2600+ laufende und ehemalige Angestellte gibt, die Missstände anprangern reicht mir aus.
Ich sehe es als bewiesen an, dass in der Firma einiges falsch läuft.
Was genau passiert ist und wie es geahndet wird, muss sich natürlich noch zeigen.


----------



## MisatoKatsuragi (31. Juli 2021)

lokokokode schrieb:


> Die Firmen bzw. beliebte Spiele wie WoW und co. wurden wohl von bis dato teilweise missachteten oder gar gemobbten Nerds realisiert, die sich nun daran gemacht haben, ihr Leben als "cooler" Entwickler auszukosten.
> Das dies leider auch auf Kosten der Frauen geht, sehen solche Leute gar nicht. Sie können es daher auch nicht einsehen. Dieses Rechtsverständnis ist da gar nicht entwickelt. Man sieht es am Beispiel mit diesem Cosby Suite Bild ganz besonders gut.
> 
> Solche Menschen haben evtl. Gummipuppen oder andere Methoden ihren sexuellen Frust auszuleben, sei es auch nur das Discord-Gesrpäch über versaute Schmuddelfilmchen etc. XD
> ...


Das ist eine ziemliche Unterstellung. Blizzard war früher ein Hort von überdurchschnittlich guten Leuten, die Pionierarbeit geleistet haben und der Beruf war nunmal männerdominiert damals weil Frauen gar kein Interesse daran hatten. Nur weil sie "Nerds" waren, heisst es doch nicht, dass sie Probleme mit Frauen hatten, die haben gut verdient und die allermeisten eine Familie gegründet. Das hört sich bißchen so an wie "Die Nerds sind jetzt erfolgreich und wollen die pösen Frauen nicht in ihrem Team haben". Es gab einige wenige, die ihre Situation ausgenutzt haben, sowas ist heute nicht mehr akzeptabel aber die ganze Belegschaft dafür verantwortlich zu machen geht doch etwas zu weit...


----------



## Athrun (31. Juli 2021)

Ich warte noch darauf, das nachher rauskommt, das die "bösen Männer" gleichzeitg "male feminists" sind. Ihr wißt schon, die Männer, die lautstark auf Feminismus machen. Weil nach allem, was ich über diese Sorte Mann gehört und gesehen hab sind das meistens auch diejenigen, die sich eher an Frauen vergehen. Nicht der "Nerd" der in seiner Jugend nie eine Chance bei Frauen hatte. Eigentlich sind solche Männer, spätestens wenn sie Mitte 30 sind, in einer viel besseren Position, eine hübsche Frau zu bekommen, wenn sie eine gute Karriere gemacht haben (wenn man der Auswertung von Datingportalen glauben darf)


----------



## Zybba (31. Juli 2021)

Athrun schrieb:


> Weil nach allem, was ich über diese Sorte Mann gehört und gesehen hab sind das meistens auch diejenigen, die sich eher an Frauen vergehen.


Wo hörst du das so?

Falls sich die Anklagepunkte bewahrheiten, wirft es auf Blizzard wohl noch mal ein besonders schlechtes Licht.
Schließlich stehen sie nach außen wie kaum ein anderer Entwickler für Inklusion. Wobei man ja vor allem bei der Blitzchung Geschichte mitbekommen hat, dass da nicht viel dran ist. Geld ist dann halt doch deutlich wichtiger.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Juli 2021)

"Zu lange haben alte, weiße Männer patriarchalische Strukturen errichtet, in denen sie Legislative, Exekutive und Judikative waren und sich die Welt so machten, wie sie ihnen gefällt. Auswüchse wie die, die wir sehen, sind das Ergebnis."

Auch wenn ich dem Aussagekern von Herrn Schmids Kolumne größtenteils zustimme, halte ich genau diesen Abschnitt für zu kurz überlegt und überholt. Wir leben in einer Zeit wo nicht allein "weiße Männer" ihre Macht missbrauchen und meinen sie können mit Arbeitnehmern - vor allem weiblichen - machen was sie wollen. Es ist ein internationales Problem das nicht durch eine einzige Hautfarbe definiert ist.
Haben wir Bill Cosby vergessen? Haben wir R. Kelly vergessen? Haben wir Tiger Woods vergessen?

Ich könnte die Liste noch ellenlang führen, und keine Sorge, darunter finden sich noch diverse andere Persönlichkeit anderer Hautcoleur.

Das Problem ist und war schon immer das Gleiche:
Verfügt ein Mensch über Macht, Geld und immensen Einfluss ist die Versuchung extrem groß moralische und sittliche Regeln über Bord zu werfen, sich sogar übers Gesetz hinwegzusetzen. Schutzbedürftige wie eben die kleinen Leute und eben Frauen haben kaum eine Chance sich zu wehren, es sei denn es kommt endlich mal zu einem mächtig großen Knall den absolut niemand mehr überhören kann, erst DANN ergeben sich für Opfer die Möglichkeiten rechtlich und medial zurück zu schlagen. #MeToo sag ich nur. Es zieht sich durch die Film-, die Games-, ach, im Grunde durch alle Branchen.

Es ist ein Kampf den man ewig führen wird, solange es millionen- oder milliardenschwere Großkonzerne gibt die nach altem hirarchischen Prinzip arbeiten und machen wie sie können/wollen. Ich bin diesbezüglich nicht optimistisch genug als dass ich glaube dass Ungerechtigkeiten dieser Art jemals von der Welt schaffen werden.


----------



## Bonkic (31. Juli 2021)

LukasS schrieb:
			
		

> Werft mir vor, ich sei ein Social Justice Warrior oder was auch immer, ist mir gleich. Organisationen, Firmen, brauchen divers zusammengesetzte Führungsetagen, brauchen, Frauen, Männern, Menschen aus allen Ländern dieser Welt, aller sexuellen Ausrichtungen.



absolut.

dann schauen wir uns doch mal an, wie es diesbezüglich bei computec aussieht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3 von 14 führungspositionen werden also von frauen besetzt, das sind etwa 20%.

und beim mutterkonzern?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1/12, also nicht mal 10%.

noch einiges zu tun, würde ich dementsprechend sagen. 
und ich hab jetzt ja nur aufs geschlecht abgestellt.


----------



## Zybba (31. Juli 2021)

Jo, da ist noch viel zu tun.
Aber sie meinten ja schon mal, dass sich keine (geeigneten?) Frauen bewerben würden.
Kann ich mir heutzutage zwar gar nicht vorstellen, aber dann wirds wohl so sein.


----------



## TheSinner (31. Juli 2021)

Ich kann dem Artikel nur zu absolut 100% zustimmen. Es ist traurig was sich da alles so ereignet hat aber die Scheinheiligkeit solcher Pseudo-Absolutionsformelkacke wie "dieses Spiel ist von einem diversen Team" entstanden können sich beispielsweise Ubisoft gern in ihren verschissenen Anus stecken. Diverses Team, am Arsch. Wenn dann ehrlicherweise
"Dieses Spiel ist von einem homogenen Team unter größter Angst vor Rassismus, Sexismus und Ungleichbehandlung entstanden und die Tatsache dass es etwas taugt ist kein deshalb sondern ein trotzdem. Wir distanzieren uns hiermit offen von dem Entwicklerstudio und Publisher und rufen zum Boykott weiterer Titel auf, stellvertretend für all diejenigen die hier in den Credits schon vorab anstatt nur gen Ende genannt werden und derer die, dank der Eigenheiten der Videospielindustrie, gar nicht erst in den Credits auftauchen aber dennoch daran beteiligt waren".

So DAS könnte ich unterzeichnen.

Edit:

Um genau zu sein hab ich das quasi sogar schon und binnen ganzer 2 Minuten das hier zusammengehackstückelt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (31. Juli 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Es ist ein Kampf den man ewig führen wird, ...


Um Gottes Willen bloß nicht! Ich will nicht, dass wenn ich mal alt und verkalkt bin, sich die Menschen immer noch wegen sowas die Köppe einhauen. Welch traurige Ironie!


----------



## MisatoKatsuragi (31. Juli 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> absolut.
> 
> dann schauen wir uns doch mal an, wie es diesbezüglich bei computec aussieht:
> 
> ...


Lösung? Frauenquote? Wenn sich keine Frauen bewerben was soll man tun? Oder wenn die Männer da einfach die besseren Leute waren?  Ich bin absolut gegen eine Quote, bei den Grünen und in anderen woken Unternehmen sieht man ja wo das hingeführt hat.  Ich würde ja gerne beim LECKER  Magazin anfangen, ich koche voll gerne, da sind viel zu viele Frauen in hohen Positionen, da müsste man doch auch eine Männerquote durchbringen können


----------



## ivans (31. Juli 2021)

"Das Böse kann überall wohnen. Und es ist überall stark und zerstörerisch und breitet sich aus, wenn ihm nicht Einhalt geboten wird."

Na, das ist doch mal eine Aussage. Was kann da schon schief gehen lol


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (1. August 2021)

Ja, klingt irgendwie uncool. Die Sache ist doch die, dass "das Böse" jedes Mal, wenn es etwas Böses tun will, auch einfach etwas Gutes tun könnte. Das wäre mir dann zwar genauso egal, aber wenigstens gäbe es dadurch weniger Probleme auf der Welt.


ivans schrieb:


> "Das Böse kann überall wohnen. Und es ist überall stark und zerstörerisch und breitet sich aus, wenn ihm nicht Einhalt geboten wird."
> 
> Na, das ist doch mal eine Aussage. Was kann da schon schief gehen lol


----------



## MarcHammel (1. August 2021)

OttoNormalmensch schrieb:


> Um Gottes Willen bloß nicht! Ich will nicht, dass wenn ich mal alt und verkalkt bin, sich die Menschen immer noch wegen sowas die Köppe einhauen. Welch traurige Ironie!


Ich glaub, ab einem gewissen Alter und bei einem bestimmten damit einher gehenden Gesundheitszustand ist einem sowieso alles andere egal und man ist froh, kacken zu können, ohne vom Pott zu fallen.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (1. August 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dann schauen wir uns doch mal an, wie es diesbezüglich bei computec aussieht:
> 3 von 14 führungspositionen werden also von frauen besetzt, das sind etwa 20%.
> 
> und beim mutterkonzern?
> 1/12, also nicht mal 10%.


Respekt, daran habe ich nicht ansatzweise gedacht, Treffer versenkt.
Ich ziehe meinen imaginären Hut.


----------



## Batze (1. August 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Es wird andauernd drüber geredet.


Und genau da liegt eines der Hauptprobleme. Eben nur Geredet und auch viel in die falsche Richtung geredet.
Bunte Regenbogenfarben zu beklatschen aber im Hintergrund wird schon am nächsten Werbedeal mit Firmen aus Staaten gearbeitet mit  Extrem Frauenfeindlichen Systemen.
Geredet wird viel, vieles ist einfach nur scheinheiliges Gerede gerade von denen die gerne über den Dingen stehen wollen und scheinheilig einen auf Gerechtigkeit und LGBTQ Gleichberechtigung machen wollen. 
Und wer dann in seiner/der Firma/politische Partei Positionen besetzt nicht durch Fachkräfte sondern nur weil die Person ein weibliches Geschlecht hat ist um keinen Deut besser, und gerade diese Sprücheklopfer sind eigentlich noch viel schlimmer, weil sie mit dem Verhalten genau das fördern was sie eigentlich bekämpfen wollen. Das ist nämlich Diskriminierung in reinster Form.


----------



## MarcHammel (1. August 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Und genau da liegt eines der Hauptprobleme. Eben nur Geredet und auch viel in die falsche Richtung geredet.


Und lässt du Taten sprechen oder redest du auch nur? 



Batze schrieb:


> Bunte Regenbogenfarben zu beklatschen aber im Hintergrund wird schon am nächsten Werbedeal mit Firmen aus Staaten gearbeitet mit  Extrem Frauenfeindlichen Systemen.


Willkommen im Kapitalismus.



Batze schrieb:


> Geredet wird viel, vieles ist einfach nur scheinheiliges Gerede gerade von denen die gerne über den Dingen stehen wollen und scheinheilig einen auf Gerechtigkeit und LGBTQ Gleichberechtigung machen wollen.


Von welcher Gruppe Mensch redest du jetzt? Den Konzernen oder dem 08/15-Lulli, den du auf dem Weg zum Einkaufen triffst?



Batze schrieb:


> Und wer dann in seiner/der Firma/politische Partei Positionen besetzt nicht durch Fachkräfte sondern nur weil die Person ein weibliches Geschlecht hat ist um keinen Deut besser, und gerade diese Sprücheklopfer sind eigentlich noch viel schlimmer, weil sie mit dem Verhalten genau das fördern was sie eigentlich bekämpfen wollen. Das ist nämlich Diskriminierung in reinster Form.


Dass man mit Frauenquoten dem ganzen einen Bärendienst erweist, weiß ich sehr wohl. Hier herrscht eindeutig Verbesserungsbedarf. Aber mal Butter bei die Fische...gäbe es ne Männerquote statt ner Frauenquote, würdest du dich mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht darüber beschweren. ^^



arrgh84 schrieb:


> Vollkommen deiner Meinung. "_Organisationen, Firmen, brauchen divers zusammengesetzte Führungsetagen, brauchen, Frauen, Männern, Menschen aus allen Ländern dieser Welt, aller sexuellen Ausrichtungen_."... was in meinen Augen hier mitschwingt, ist im Grunde genommen ein schlichtes und naives Verständnis von Soziodynamik.
> 
> Ein Unternehmen, welches sich durch die oben angeführte Diversität auszeichnet, ist nicht automatisch ein gewaltfreier Ort. Dieser banale Kausalitätsgedanke hat sich allerdings schon unlängst als rhetorische Figur etabliert, sodass er gar nicht mehr großartig hinterfragt wird. Diversität ist schön und gut, allerdings sekundär.


Ich bin ein großer Freund der Diversität. Weil es in der Natur ihrer Sache liegt, unterschiedliche Sichtweisen auf eine Sache aufzeigen zu können und weil ggf. Minderheiten, die sonst nicht erhört werden, zu Wort kommen können und diese auch für die "Mehrheit" in einer Gesellschaft zur Normalität werden. Davon kann ich ein Lied singen, da mein Hort-Team doch ziemlich divers (und glücklicherweise kompetent) ist. 

Wenn sich zwei Leute mit gleicher Qualifikation und ähnlich gutem Notendurchschnitt in meinem Hort bewerben, wovon einer aber einer Minderheit angehört, würde ich doch eher letztere Person nehmen. Ob sie nun einen guten Job macht, kann man sowieso erst dann sehen, wenn sie diesen ausübt. Und wenn die Person großen Mist baut, wird sie halt im schlimmsten Fall gekündigt. Im besten Fall gibt es ein Feedback-Gespräch. Ganz einfach. Aber man hat dieser Person die Chance gegeben. Mehr kann und sollte man als AG nicht auch nicht tun.


----------



## Worrel (1. August 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Wenn sich zwei Leute mit gleicher Qualifikation und ähnlich gutem Notendurchschnitt in meinem Hort bewerben, wovon einer aber einer Minderheit angehört, würde ich doch eher letztere Person nehmen.


Jemanden letztendlich einzustellen, NUR WEIL er zu einer Minderheit gehört, finde ich falsch.

Sicher kann es ggfalls Kandidaten geben, die sehr ähnliche Qualifikationen aufweisen - aber das kann man doch problemlos mit einem weiteren Gespräch, Test oder einem Probearbeitstag austesten.


----------



## McDrake (1. August 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Jemanden letztendlich einzustellen, NUR WEIL er zu einer Minderheit gehört, finde ich falsch.


Das wiederum wäre ja dann eigentlich eine Diskriminierung der anderen Person.
Nur weil sie NICHT der Minderheit angehört, hat man weniger Chancen den Job zu bekommen?

Es gibt NIE zwei Personen, welche gleich sind.
Qualis und Zeugnisse sind das eine. Wichtiger (für mich), ist das persönliche:
Wie passt eine Person ins Team, was ist der PERSÖNLICHE Werdegang, etc


----------



## MarcHammel (1. August 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Jemanden letztendlich einzustellen, NUR WEIL er zu einer Minderheit gehört, finde ich falsch.
> 
> Sicher kann es ggfalls Kandidaten geben, die sehr ähnliche Qualifikationen aufweisen - aber das kann man doch problemlos mit einem weiteren Gespräch, Test oder einem Probearbeitstag austesten.





McDrake schrieb:


> Das wiederum wäre ja dann eigentlich eine Diskriminierung der anderen Person.
> Nur weil sie NICHT der Minderheit angehört, hat man weniger Chancen den Job zu bekommen?
> 
> Es gibt NIE zwei Personen, welche gleich sind.
> ...


Jetzt hab ich mir doch ein Eigentor geschossen. ^^

Ich sprach explizit von gleicher Qualifikation und Notendurchschnitt. Das, was schlussendlich wichtig ist, um überhaupt zu diesem Job zu kommen. Mehr kann man zu Beginn einfach nicht über die Person sagen und selbst ein Probetag ist nur dazu da, um einen ersten Eindruck zu bekommen. Ein einzelner Tag sagt rein gar nichts über die Person aus. Man kann einen Monat super ins Team passen und plötzlich nachlassen und die Kollegen lernen die Person erstmal so richtig kennen. Das gilt sowohl für den netten Schwarzen, der gerade aus Afrika kommt, als auch für den netten Weißen, der Zeit seines Lebens in seinem spießigen...äh...schicken Reihenhaus im Vorort der Stadt wohnt.

Auch von der Person, die einer Minderheit angehört, muss natürlich Leistung erbracht werden und erbracht worden sein (guter Abschluss). Ist das nicht gegeben, hat sie natürlich auch bei mir keine Chance und dann nehme ich den alten weißen Mann oder eben die alte weiße Frau.

"Nur weil sie einer Minderheit angehört", ist also nicht ganz korrekt. Ich würde niemals eine Person ins Erzieher-Team aufnehmen, die z.B. schlecht Deutsch spricht oder offen mit antiquierten Ansichten hausieren geht, weil's einfach nicht ins Berufsbild passt. Sprache ist halt eine Grundvoraussetzung für diesen Beruf, ebenso wie eine gewisse Grundhaltung. Da kann die Person noch so sehr einer Minderheit angehören, aber wenn gewisse Voraussetzungen nicht oder mangelhaft erfüllt sind, ist das halt so.

Aber auf dem ersten Blick würde ich doch eher denjenigen zum Vorstellungsgespräch einladen, der innerhalb des Berufsfeldes des Erziehers eher eine Rarität ist. Nicht, um jemanden zu diskriminieren. Im Gegenteil. Sondern, um jemand anderes die Chance zu geben, der eben in unserer Gesellschaft weniger Chancen hat.

Ob diese Person diese Chance auch nutzt und ob sie dann bleibt, steht auf nem anderen Blatt. Wer scheiße baut, muss gehen. Das passiert dann unabhängig der Herkunft oder sonstigen Kram. Auch die Person, die einer Minderheit angehört, muss sich selbstverständlich beweisen. Und wenn schon im Vorstellungsgespräch klar wird, dass diese Person die Voraussetzungen nicht erfüllt, dann nehme ich die auch nicht.

Im Erzieherberuf kann es in der Tat auch vorteilhaft sein, wenn man z.B. einem arabischstämmigen oder kurdischen Menschen einstellt, statt einen Deutschen. Vor allem dann, wenn in der Einrichtung ein relativ hoher Anteil arabischstämmiger Kinder ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. August 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das wiederum wäre ja dann eigentlich eine Diskriminierung der anderen Person.
> Nur weil sie NICHT der Minderheit angehört, hat man weniger Chancen den Job zu bekommen?


Bewerber sollten nüchtern und nur nach essentiellen Daten aussortiert werden. Geschlecht, Nationalität und dergleichen dürfen keine Rolle spielen. 

Doch leider schauen Betriebe und Arbeitnehmer doch vorwiegend genau auf solche Randnotizen. Korrekt ist das nicht.


----------



## Zybba (1. August 2021)

Was würdet ihr von vorgeschriebenen anonymisiterten Berwerbungen halten?
Also weder Berwerbungsfoto, Name, Geschlecht, Geburtsort, Nationalität, Familienstand etc... Sinnvoll oder unrealistisch und nicht zielführend?

Das Alter ließe sich wohl nicht wirklich "verstecken". Denn ein Lebenslauf wäre ja schon wünschenswert.


----------



## MarcHammel (1. August 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr von vorgeschriebenen anonymisiterten Berwerbungen halten?
> Also weder Berwerbungsfoto, Name, Geschlecht, Geburtsort, Nationalität, Familienstand etc... Sinnvoll oder unrealistisch und nicht zielführend?
> 
> Das Alter ließe sich wohl nicht wirklich "verstecken". Denn ein Lebenslauf wäre ja schon wünschenswert.


Ist das nicht schon z.B. in England gängig?


----------



## McDrake (1. August 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr von vorgeschriebenen anonymisiterten Berwerbungen halten?
> Also weder Berwerbungsfoto, Name, Geschlecht, Geburtsort, Nationalität, Familienstand etc... Sinnvoll oder unrealistisch und nicht zielführend?
> 
> Das Alter ließe sich wohl nicht wirklich "verstecken". Denn ein Lebenslauf wäre ja schon wünschenswert.


Schlussendlich muss man sich ja aber persönlich mal treffen und miteinander sprechen.
Die erste Auswahl ist ja meist auch ziemlich anonym, oder?
Man bekommt x Bewerbungen und siebt da schon mal grob aus.
Dann kommts zu einem (Vorstellungs-)Gespräch.

Oder wie soll ich mir das vorstellen, was "anonym" ist?


----------



## Zybba (1. August 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Ist das nicht schon z.B. in England gängig?


Weiß ich nicht. Hatte nur mal gehört, dass einige unternehmen das fordern/erlauben.



McDrake schrieb:


> Schlussendlich muss man sich ja aber persönlich mal treffen und miteinander sprechen.


Klar, beim persönlichen Gespräch gibts dann keine Schattenwand! 
Es geht lediglich um die Vorauswahl der Bewerber.



McDrake schrieb:


> Die erste Auswahl ist ja meist auch ziemlich anonym, oder?


Die von mir genannten Punkte lassen ja schon (häufig irrelevante?) Rückschlüsse auf die Person zu. Das würde man so minimieren.


----------



## Batze (1. August 2021)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Wenn sich zwei Leute mit gleicher Qualifikation und ähnlich gutem Notendurchschnitt in meinem Hort bewerben, wovon einer aber einer Minderheit angehört, würde ich doch eher letztere Person nehmen. Ob sie nun einen guten Job macht, kann man sowieso erst dann sehen, wenn sie diesen ausübt. Und wenn die Person großen Mist baut, wird sie halt im schlimmsten Fall gekündigt. Im besten Fall gibt es ein Feedback-Gespräch. Ganz einfach. Aber man hat dieser Person die Chance gegeben. Mehr kann und sollte man als AG nicht auch nicht tun.


Und der anderen Person wurde die Chance vermasselt, und das nur weil sie nicht ins eigene Ideologische Weltbild passt. Es gibt eben Leute, da erwartet man auch nichts anderes.


----------



## Worrel (1. August 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Oder wie soll ich mir das vorstellen, was "anonym" ist?


So wie bei Herzblatt.


----------



## MarcHammel (1. August 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Und der anderen Person wurde die Chance vermasselt, und das nur weil sie nicht ins eigene Ideologische Weltbild passt. Es gibt eben Leute, da erwartet man auch nichts anderes.


Das ist absoluter Schwachsinn, was du da von dir gibst und ich habe bereits ergänzend zu dem von dir zitierten Beitrag einen weiteren geschrieben, der das Ganze aufklärt. Aber Hauptsache, was gesagt, ne?


----------



## schokoeis (1. August 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr von vorgeschriebenen anonymisiterten Berwerbungen halten?
> Also weder Berwerbungsfoto, Name, Geschlecht, Geburtsort, Nationalität, Familienstand etc... Sinnvoll oder unrealistisch und nicht zielführend?
> 
> Das Alter ließe sich wohl nicht wirklich "verstecken". Denn ein Lebenslauf wäre ja schon wünschenswert.


Zumindest bei der Vorauswahl könnte das die Chancen verbessern. Aber Personaler wollen gern nochmal von Angesicht zu Angesicht mit den Bewerbern reden, spätestens dann haben die ja die meisten dieser Daten. Und außerdem kannst du das Privatfirmen nicht vorschreiben, sowas wäre nur im öffentlichen Dienst möglich und da hat auch nur bis zum ersten Gespräch.


----------



## GermanRocket7 (1. August 2021)

Als langjähriger User, der nur recht selten bei PCG aktiv selber geschrieben hat, will ich nur noch einmal kurz etwas loswerden, bevor ich den Account nie wieder nutzen werde:

1) Auf derartige Artikel der Gedankenpolizei kann ich grundsätzlich gerne verzichten. Wenn solche geistigen Ergüsse aber zur Normalität auf einer Webseite werden, die sich eigentlich lediglich mit einem Hobby beschäftigt, sollte das bei allen Beteiligten die Warnglocken aufs Schärfste schrillen lassen. Tut es hier aber leider dennoch nicht.

2) Die Wortwahl des Autors ist, wie eigentlich durchweg, vollkommen unangemessen und legt ein extrem engstirniges, von Schwarzweißdenken bestimmtes, Weltbild offen, welches wohl nicht gerade als Paradebeispiel der Schreiberzunft zu werten ist.

3) Das genannte Weltbild ist darüber hinaus leider auch inhärent falsch. Meine Frau ist merkwürdigerweise ebenfalls eine Frau (muss man heutzutage ja tatsächlich noch deutlich ausformulieren), kommt aus einer bildungsfernen Arbeiterfamilie und ist aufgrund eines ghanaischen Vaters auch dunkelhäutig. Dummerweise wird sie nicht nur *NICHT* diskriminiert, sondern faktisch begünstigt am Arbeitsplatz. Wir sind beide Lehrer, haben auch ein gemeinsames Fach und beinahe dieselben Noten aus I. und II. Staatsexamen.

Im öffentlichen Dienst gilt aber bei Bewerbungen der folgende Grundsatz: bei _vergleichbarer Qualifikation_ von Bewerbern _ist die Frau dem Mann vorzuziehen_. Selbiges gilt übrigens auch bei Bewerbungen mit Migrationshintergrund und bei Behinderungen. Als weißer, deutscher Mann ohne Behinderung wird man ergo im ÖD -der immerhin knapp 5 Mio. Beschäftigte in Deutschland aufweist - faktisch komplett diskriminiert und benachteiligt. Dies gilt übrigens sowohl bei Neueinstellungen, als auch bei Beförderungsstufen.

Das widerspricht doch irgendwie der zentralen Aussage des Artikels, oder nicht?

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich den hiesigen Gedankenpolizisten, Berufsempörten und sonstigen subversiven Elementen noch ein schönes Leben. Ich bin dann mal raus.


----------



## MarcHammel (1. August 2021)

GermanRocket7 schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne wünsche ich den hiesigen Gedankenpolizisten, Berufsempörten und sonstigen subversiven Elementen noch ein schönes Leben. Ich bin dann mal raus.


Tschüssi.


----------



## McDrake (1. August 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> So wie bei Herzblatt.


Da weiss man aber im allgemeinen schon, welches Geschlecht das Gegenüber hat.


----------



## lokokokode (1. August 2021)

MisatoKatsuragi schrieb:


> Das ist eine ziemliche Unterstellung. Blizzard war früher ein Hort von überdurchschnittlich guten Leuten, die Pionierarbeit geleistet haben und der Beruf war nunmal männerdominiert damals weil Frauen gar kein Interesse daran hatten. Nur weil sie "Nerds" waren, heisst es doch nicht, dass sie Probleme mit Frauen hatten, die haben gut verdient und die allermeisten eine Familie gegründet. Das hört sich bißchen so an wie "Die Nerds sind jetzt erfolgreich und wollen die pösen Frauen nicht in ihrem Team haben". Es gab einige wenige, die ihre Situation ausgenutzt haben, sowas ist heute nicht mehr akzeptabel aber die ganze Belegschaft dafür verantwortlich zu machen geht doch etwas zu weit...


Ich weiss nicht, wieso Menschen dazu neigen, es nur in Ihrem Kosmos zu verstehen... Ich schrieb doch ganz klar teilweise - und natürlich ist mein und die Kommentare aller anderen zu diesem Thema auch nur Meinungen/Mutmaßungen oO


----------



## JohnGee (1. August 2021)

Es ist auch nicht das erste Mal, dass Flüchtlinge schwere brutale Vergwaltigungen wie in Leer begehen. 

Und was macht ihr Deutschen, ändert eure Politik oder redet darüber? NEIN. 

In eurem eigenen Land ändert ihr nichts nach Vergewaltigungen, die Flüchtlingen begangen haben, aber wenn in den USA etwas passiert, da schreit ihr auf und empört euch.

"Ein gesamtgesellschaftliches Problem" - Alle über einen Kam scheren, macht das doch bitte auch mit kriminellen Flüchtlingen und blendet die meisten, braven Flüchtlingen aus, denkt nur noch an die bösen Flüchtlinge, schaltet in eurem Hirn aus, dass die meisten Einwanderer sich korrekt verhalten. Es gibt nur noch böse Flüchtlinge, nur noch eine böse Gesellschaft.

Ihr merkt es immer noch nicht, okay, ich hab noch einen persöhnlich Joker:

Wo wart ihr Moral-Deutschen, als ich in der Schule 6 sch.... verfickte Monate gemobbt wurde? Genau, ihr wart diejenigen, die mich gemobbt haben. Und wo seit ihr Moral-Deutsche, wenn wir Opfer entschädigt werden wollen, ja ach, ihr Moral-Deutschen verpisst euch im Jahre 2021 sofort.

Aber wenn am anderen Ende der Welt was passiert, oh, da empört ihr Deutschen euch.


----------



## lokokokode (1. August 2021)

Das Problem mit dem Geschlechteranteil ist mir auch bekannt:
Im Bewerbungsgespräch sitzen 7 Damen aus Abteilungen, Mitarbeitervertretung und dazu noch eine Frauenbeauftragte... Ich als "armer" Mann habe ich da natürlich auch gefragt, welche Gleichberechtigung meint ihr? 

Die Sache ist, für mich persönlich war es unfair. Ich bin nicht vor paar Hundert oder gar Tausenden von Jahren rumgelaufen und habe die Frauen immer untergraben. Das waren andere(!). 
Trotzdem trifft es mich beim Angleichen der Geschlechterquote. Und da ist auch das angesprochene Problem. Die Quote gibt es aufgrund vergangener Situationen, für die ich nichts kann. Nun ist es aber nicht mehr mein Geschlecht, sondern auch meine "weiße" Hautfarbe, die mir im Weg stand


----------



## MarcHammel (1. August 2021)

JohnGee schrieb:


> Ihr merkt es immer noch nicht, okay, ich hab noch einen persöhnlich Joker:
> 
> Wo wart ihr Moral-Deutschen, als ich in der Schule 6 sch.... verfickte Monate gemobbt wurde? Genau, ihr wart diejenigen, die mich gemobbt haben. Und wo seit ihr Moral-Deutsche, wenn wir Opfer entschädigt werden wollen, ja ach, ihr Moral-Deutschen verpisst euch im Jahre 2021 sofort.
> 
> Aber wenn am anderen Ende der Welt was passiert, oh, da empört ihr Deutschen euch.


Diesen "Joker" bringst du ja nicht zum ersten Mal.  Und offen gestanden kauf ich dir das nicht ab. Wie war das noch? "Alle über einen Kamm scheren"... Machst du ja gerade.


----------



## TheSinner (1. August 2021)

JohnGee schrieb:


> Es ist auch nicht das erste Mal, dass Flüchtlinge schwere brutale Vergwaltigungen wie in Leer begehen.
> 
> Und was macht ihr Deutschen, ändert eure Politik oder redet darüber? NEIN.
> 
> ...



Ohneeeeein, sechs Monate! Furchtbar! Da können die Kameltreiber (hat man ja jüngst wieder salonfähig gemacht) einpacken, die können nach sechs Monaten ja einfach aufhören welche zu sein 

Du armer, armer Hanswurst. Dicker, ich bin 9 Jahre gemobbt worden in der Schule und es war mir genauso scheißegal wie es das auch heute noch ist. Weil ich nicht auf Popularität angewiesen bin. Das Problem ist also eher in deiner Erziehung und Werteprägung zu suchen gewesen. Mobbing ist natürlich scheiße aber ganz ehrlich, es als Pseudo-Gefängnis-Frei Karte zu benutzen ist natürlich noch viel beschissener. Jammern scheinst du auf jeden Fall gern zu machen. Empören kannst du dich also schonmal sehr gut, ganz so wie von dir selbst Anderen vorgeworfen.

Oder ums kurz zu machen: Heul doch. Mir wurscht. Ich hab ganz andere Dinge hinter mir, deshalb macht mich so schnell auch nix mehr fertig oder berührt mich groß. Einfach abgestumpft und nur noch auf das fokussiert was mir persönlich gefällt und was bringt. Gnadenloser Egoismus bzw. für genau drei Personen. Der Rest ist mir vollkommen und völlig egal.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (1. August 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Oder wie soll ich mir das vorstellen, was "anonym" ist?


Ich habe mal von so etwas wie einer Vermittlertätigkeit gehört, ein Dienstleister der den Vorstellungen/Anforderungen entsprechend der Firma Leute nach Qualifikation etc. auswählt so das der Personaler vor der Entscheidung keinen Kontakt hat.

Wie erfolgreich das dann in der Praxis ist oder wie verbreitet das ist, k.A.


----------



## Worrel (1. August 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich habe mal von so etwas wie einer Vermittlertätigkeit gehört, ein Dienstleister der den Vorstellungen/Anforderungen entsprechend der Firma Leute nach Qualifikation etc. auswählt so das der Personaler vor der Entscheidung keinen Kontakt hat.


Danke, ich war schon mal bei einer Zeitarbeitsfirma, das hat mir gereicht.


----------



## McDrake (1. August 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich habe mal von so etwas wie einer Vermittlertätigkeit gehört, ein Dienstleister der den Vorstellungen/Anforderungen entsprechend der Firma Leute nach Qualifikation etc. auswählt so das der Personaler vor der Entscheidung keinen Kontakt hat.
> 
> Wie erfolgreich das dann in der Praxis ist oder wie verbreitet das ist, k.A.


Super eine Art Zwischenhändler.

Warum soll der jetzt mehr Objektivität haben und besser wissen, was der Arbeitgeber GENAU brauch (eben auch Menschlich), als derjenige, der mit der Person schlussendlich zusammen erarbeiten wird?


----------



## Batze (1. August 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Danke, ich war schon mal bei einer Zeitarbeitsfirma, das hat mir gereicht.


Freiwillig oder zwangsrekrutiert vom Amt?


----------



## LOX-TT (1. August 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Da weiss man aber im allgemeinen schon, welches Geschlecht das Gegenüber hat.


Besser als Tor 3 zu öffnen und dann den Zonk zu bekommen


----------



## Worrel (1. August 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Freiwillig oder zwangsrekrutiert vom Amt?


"Freiwillig", weil man ja nicht wirklich "Nein" sagen kann, wenn man für eine Stelle geeignet ist.


----------



## Loosa (1. August 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Danke, ich war schon mal bei einer Zeitarbeitsfirma, das hat mir gereicht.


Das scheint eine sehr zweischneidige Sache zu sein. Im Handwerk landet man heute hier und morgen dort. Hat kaum Planungssicherheit und kann oft nur von einer Übernahme träumen.

Für höherqualifizierte (oder gefragtere?) Jobs bieten sie aber ein durchaus komfortables Arbeitsfeld und zahlen gut. Ein Kumpel will gar nicht mehr anders arbeiten.



LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ich habs mal korrigiert, was in den Schulen inzwischen an gezielter Förderung der Mädchen  beziehungsweise Vernachlässigung der Jungs abgeht, passt ja auf keine Kuhhaut mehr und wird sich in der nächsten Dekade auch entsprechend auf dem Arbeitsmarkt durchschlagen.
> Der immer weiter aufklaffende Notenschnitt ist da Zeuge.


Dass das bestehende Schulsystem eher Mädchen entgegenkommt = tendenziell bessere Noten, weiß man ja. Das hat sich aber auch die letzten Dekaden nicht auf dem Arbeitsmarkt durchgeschlagen.

Aber du bringst einen wichtigen Aspekt zur Sprache. Der Anteil an weiblichem Personal in Führungspositionen (oder generell MINT) wird schon im Schulalter entschieden. Und von der Gesellschaft. Wenn da jetzt gezielt gefördert wird, finde ich das super.

Es kann nicht Sinn der Sache sein, dass eine Managerin 8 Vorstandspositionen besetzt, weil eine Quote erfüllt werden muss (war mal ein Beispiel aus Skandinavien, Schweden?). Aber dann muss man den Werdegang für Frauen auch interessant machen.


----------



## McDrake (1. August 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Das scheint eine sehr zweischneidige Sache zu sein. Im Handwerk landet man heute hier und morgen dort. Hat kaum Planungssicherheit und kann oft nur von einer Übernahme träumen.


Nur sind solche Arbeitnehmer doch sehr teuer, da ein gewisser Prozentsatz an die Vermittlungsstelle geht.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (1. August 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Super eine Art Zwischenhändler.
> 
> Warum soll der jetzt mehr Objektivität haben und besser wissen, was der Arbeitgeber GENAU brauch (eben auch Menschlich), als derjenige, der mit der Person schlussendlich zusammen erarbeiten wird?


Ja, wobei das wohl ähnlich wie ein Makler/Headhunter funktioniert, der Vorteil wäre eben eine gewisse Anonymität, aber so richtig vorstellen konnte ich mir unter dem "Konzept" auch nichts.
Mit Leiharbeit/Werkverträge hat das nichts zu tun.

MMn ist da letztendlich nur ein Extramaul via Provision zu stopfen und wenn das nicht 100% beiden Parteien gegenüber zuverlässig arbeitet hätten die massiv Nachteile auf dem Silbertablett.  



Loosa schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel will gar nicht mehr anders arbeiten.


Nur der Interesse halber, der ist wie alt ?

Dürfte sowas sein wie Monteure, bekommen gut bezahlt für ihre hohe Flexiblität, aber eben nur bis zum Alter 'n'.


----------



## Loosa (1. August 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Nur sind solche Arbeitnehmer doch sehr teuer, da ein gewisser Prozentsatz an die Vermittlungsstelle geht.


Das will bezahlt werden, absolut. Von Automobilfirmen hört man ja immer wieder, wieviel besser Werksarbeiter bezahlt werden gegenüber Zeitarbeitern. Der tarifliche Mindestlohn mag eingehalten werden, aber es gibt halt sonst keinerlei Extras.

Dafür ist man direkt bei der Zeitarbeitsfirma angestellt. Wenn gerade kein Bedarf ist wird man trotzdem bezahlt.



LesterPG schrieb:


> Nur der Interesse halber, der ist wie alt ?
> Dürfte sowas sein wie Monteure, bekommen gut bezahlt für ihre hohe Flexiblität, aber eben nur bis zum Alter 'n'.


Der ist Java-Entwickler, das Alter also wahrscheinlich nicht soo relevant.
Wie genau das abläuft weiß ich nicht, aber oft kann er sich die Projekte aussuchen. Die Projektdauer ist auch sehr viel länger als im Handwerk -> Planungssicherheit.

Deswegen zweischneidig. Bei gutbezahlten Stellen lohnen sich die Mehrkosten für alle Beteiligten. Darunter geht es aber sehr einseitig zu Lasten des Arbeiters.


----------



## lokokokode (2. August 2021)

Der ganze Kram hat doch nichts mehr mit dem Thema zu tun. Manchmal sollte man die (Foren)Themen auch mal schließen...


----------



## Worrel (2. August 2021)

lokokokode schrieb:


> Der ganze Kram hat doch nichts mehr mit dem Thema zu tun. Manchmal sollte man die (Foren)Themen auch mal schließen...


Man könnte auch einfach mal sagen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und damit zum Thema zurück kommen. Kann ja durchaus sein, daß noch ontopic Diskussionsbedarf besteht.


----------



## devilsreject (2. August 2021)

-


----------



## Strauchritter (2. August 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> und damit zum Thema zurück kommen. Kann ja durchaus sein, daß noch ontopic Diskussionsbedarf besteht.


Es wird im Grunde doch nur über die Art und Weise wie die Message gedroppt wurde kommentiert und nicht über den tatsächlichen Inhalt.
Das Diskriminierung und Sexismus scheiße sind, egal ob bei Blizzard oder sonst wo, streitet doch niemand mit halbwegs Verstand ab, nur ist die gewählte Ausdrucksform unseres Berufs-SJW aka Lukas Schmid bewusst provozierend und in sich selbst pauschalisierend sowie tendenziös diskriminierend.
Und da beginnt ja schon die Krux, es werden Leute, welche per se dem Grundton des Artikels gewogen sind, unnötigerweise vor den Kopf gestoßen um somit halt den Artikel zu pushen. Mehr Kommentare, mehr Klicks, etc.... 

Die Forderung mehr nach Diversität anstatt Qualifikation für den Job einzustellen begrüße ich aber in jedem Fall sehr, denn wie @Bonkic  ja ausgearbeitet hat ist die PCG und Co keineswegs divers durchsetzt!
Insofern freue ich mich nächsten Samstag auf eine Kolumne der Person (hoffentlich weiblich und jung aka Anti weiß CIS alt), für welche Herr Schmid, prinzipentreu wie er nun einmal ist, seinen Posten räumen wird um das Unternehmen offener, diverser und besser mit zu gestalten.
Bewerbungen bitte an bewerbungen@computec.de oder per Post an:

Computec Media GmbH
z. Hd. Lukas Schmid
Dr.-Mack-Straße 83
90762 Fürth

Anforderungen: nicht männlich; nicht "alt"; vorzugsweise nicht "weiß"; Schreiben und Lesen wäre nett, aber kein Muss.

 
Falls es jemand nicht erkannt hat, Achtung Frittentheke: zweiter Absatz ist ironischer Sarkasmus.
Noch. 2022 dann Realität


----------



## Gast1661893802 (2. August 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Der ist Java-Entwickler, das Alter also wahrscheinlich nicht soo relevant.


Also ?
Mitte 20 oder Mitte 50 ?
Im höheren Alter ist dann irgendwann schlagartig Schluß mit Lustig, sicherlich gibt auch da Freelancer, aber eben als Ausnahme zumeist mit einem festen Standbein "nebenbei".


----------



## devilsreject (3. August 2021)

Ich weiß garnicht warum heute die Homogenität mit aller Gewalt durchbrochen werden muss. Für eben diese gibt es gute Gründe die zumindest pauschal noch immer eine Berechtigung haben, zum Beispiel darin das sich die Menschen in der Regel dann nicht nur optisch ähneln sondern auch geistig und sozial sowie vom allgemeinen Denken her in etwa gleich ticken. 

Diversität ist in der Theorie natürlich eine wünschenswerte Angelegenheit aber sorgt auch für Zündstoff eben weil sich Meinungen und Vorstellungen mitunter stark unterscheiden können. Das mag in vielen Bereichen tatsächlich eine Bereicherung sein, perse ist sie das aber nicht. Auch Gesellschaften funktionieren bis zu einem gewissen Grad durchaus besser, bzw das Leben in derer ist harmonischer wenn die Mehrheit eben homogen ist. Ansichten, Vorstellungen und Einstellungen sind ähnlich also kann sich ein Staat auch in eine bestimmte Richtung entwickeln. 

Diversität ist immer auch ein Spannungsbogen, vorallem dann wenn die Vorstellungen zu weit auseinander driften. Zum Beispiel bei religiösen Menschen. Schon viele Staaten sind deshalb zerbrochen. Entweder findet man einen gemeinsamen Nenner, oder es bilden sich Fronten die sich kaum mehr abbauen lassen. 

Nicht das man mich falsch versteht, ich bin kein Gegner von Diversität allerdings aufgezwungen ist sie der absolut falsche Weg. Wenn die grundlegenen Einstellungen nicht zueinander passend sind, wird es langfristig immer Konflikte geben. 

All das rechtfertigt natürlich niemals Gewalt, sexuelle Belästigung oder puren Rassismus!!

----------
Was mich an der aufgezwungen Diversität aber am meisten nervt, dass sich dieser jeder beugen soll ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. Ein Unternehmen zum Beispiel ist aus gutem Grund an seinen Platz gelangt, da wird in der Vergangenheit wohl gute Arbeit geleistet worden sein mit einem Team was sich Chefetagen zusammengestellt haben. Diese Strukturen sollen jetzt durchbrochen werden mit Quoten und Bevorzugung von Minderheiten. Dabei wird aber all zu oft gerne Qualifikation, EInstellung und passen zum Unternehmen vernachlässigt nur um Hip zu sein und mit der Zeit zu gehen. 

Keiner aber macht sich die Mühe Minderheiten oder ganz direkt Frauen aufzuzeigen sich ein eigenes Business aufzubauen. Jedem, wirklich jedem steht es frei seine Energie und Arbeitsleistung in ein eigenes Unternehmen zu stecken und erfolgreich zu sein. Warum zum Beispiel gibt es kaum Firmen die nur von Frauen geführt und bearbeitet werden? Wieso gibt es kein Unternehmen wo nur, zum Beispiel, Homosexuelle arbeiten, die Möglichkeiten bestehen doch?!? Nein Strukturen aufzubrechen und einen Platz im gemachten Nest zu fordern ist da viel einfacher, dass macht mich traurig. Wenngleich es hier und da durchaus wichtig und richtig ist, sind Quoten und Zwang der falsche Weg.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (3. August 2021)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Keiner aber macht sich die Mühe Minderheiten oder ganz direkt Frauen aufzuzeigen sich ein eigenes Business aufzubauen. Jedem, wirklich jedem steht es frei seine Energie und Arbeitsleistung in ein eigenes Unternehmen zu stecken und erfolgreich zu sein. Warum zum Beispiel gibt es kaum Firmen die nur von Frauen geführt und bearbeitet werden? Wieso gibt es kein Unternehmen wo nur, zum Beispiel, Homosexuelle arbeiten, die Möglichkeiten bestehen doch?!? Nein Strukturen aufzubrechen und einen Platz im gemachten Nest zu fordern ist da viel einfacher, dass macht mich traurig. Wenngleich es hier und da durchaus wichtig und richtig ist, sind Quoten und Zwang der falsche Weg.


Wir diskutieren hier über ein großes Unternehmen und dessen Angestellten. Jetzt zu sagen „macht doch eurer eigenes Unternehmen auf“ ist gerade doch überhaupt nicht zielführend oder Kern der Sache.
Die Arbeitsbedingungen in deutschen Kliniken sind schlecht? Tja, liebes Pflegepersonal, gründet doch einfach alle selbst einen privaten Pflegedienst, anstatt euch ins gemachte Nest zu setzen! Wer dann die Patienten in den Kliniken versorgt? Ja…nun…
Teilweise finden solche Abwanderungen ja schon statt, da Mitarbeiter sich einen besseren Arbeitsplatz erhoffen. Diese Fachkräfte gehen dann den Unternehmen verloren. Eine Firma existiert nicht nur dank ihrer Führungsetage, sondern auch wegen der Angestellten. Daher sollte es doch eigentlich im Interesse der Unternehmen sein, wenn ihre Fachkräfte nicht abhauen, weil die Arbeitsbedingungen desaströs sind.

Und ganz abgesehen davon, haben auch Männer die Bedingungen bei Activision kritisiert.


----------



## Frullo (3. August 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Und ganz abgesehen davon, haben auch Männer die Bedingungen bei Activision kritisiert.



Weil eben toxische Maskulinität nicht nur für das weibliche Geschlecht ein Problem ist, sondern auch für jeden Mann, der nicht diesem retrograden Männlichkeitsideal entspricht. Denn auch wenn Frauen a priori nicht in diese Burschenschaft reinkommen (auch wenn sie dann andere Möglichkeiten hätten, sich bei der Burschenschaft beliebt zu machen - was dann quasi das Gegenstück wäre: Toxische Femininität - das nur so am Rande...), so gilt dasselbe, behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal, für die meisten Männer genauso: Bist nicht cool, hast nicht immer einen flotten (aka sexistischen) Spruch auf der Lippe, säufst Dich nicht regelmässig unter den Tisch, fährst kein Auto welches den Namen verdient hat, lässt an Firmenfesten nicht die Sau raus, hast keine Porno-Sammlung, etc... - tja, dann gehört Mann nicht dazu...


----------



## Rabowke (3. August 2021)

Frullo schrieb:


> Weil eben toxische Maskulinität nicht nur für das weibliche Geschlecht ein Problem ist, sondern auch für jeden Mann, der nicht diesem retrograden Männlichkeitsideal entspricht. Denn auch wenn Frauen a priori nicht in diese Burschenschaft reinkommen (auch wenn sie dann andere Möglichkeiten hätten, sich bei der Burschenschaft beliebt zu machen - was dann quasi das Gegenstück wäre: Toxische Femininität - das nur so am Rande...), so gilt dasselbe, behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal, für die meisten Männer genauso: Bist nicht cool, hast nicht immer einen flotten (aka sexistischen) Spruch auf der Lippe, säufst Dich nicht regelmässig unter den Tisch, fährst kein Auto welches den Namen verdient hat, lässt an Firmenfesten nicht die Sau raus, hast keine Porno-Sammlung, etc... - tja, dann gehört Mann nicht dazu...


... aber es liegt doch an dir ob dir die Anerkennung für so etwas wichtig ist oder nicht?!

Ich hab sowas noch nie verstanden wenn man z.B. damit prahlt oder prahlen muss, mit wieviel Frauen man schon geschlafen hat, was man verdient [...]. 

Wer als Mann hier die Anerkennung von anderen als Bestätigung benötigt, hat etwas falsch gemacht.

Ergänzend hierzu: ich fahr einen C63S weil ich für mich einen V8 wollte, den letzten in der Größe. Was andere denken, ist mir völlig egal und das habe ich hier und da auch schon mal kommuniziert, nämlich als mich meine Nachbarin wg. dem Fahrzeug und dem Kaltstart dumm von der Seite angemacht hat.


----------



## Strauchritter (3. August 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wer als Mann hier die Anerkennung von anderen als Bestätigung benötigt, hat etwas falsch gemacht.


Auch wenn du meine Bestätigung nicht brauchst, ich appreciate die Wahl deines KFZ


----------



## Batze (3. August 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wer als Mann hier die Anerkennung von anderen als Bestätigung benötigt, hat etwas falsch gemacht.


Davon gibt es aber jede Menge. Also wenn ich da auf die Straße schaue welch 18-20 Jährige spezielle Klientel da hinter so manch 50.000€ Auto sitzt. Da können so viele wie ich da sehe nicht alle den reichen Pappi haben. Da ist dann der Kredit wichtiger für solch eine Protzkarren wichtiger als die Schul/Ausbildung.


----------



## Frullo (3. August 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... aber es liegt doch an dir ob dir die Anerkennung für so etwas wichtig ist oder nicht?!


Klar - und wie bereits getan behaupte ich mal, dass die meisten (Männer) auf diese Art von Anerkennung verzichten.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab sowas noch nie verstanden wenn man z.B. damit prahlt oder prahlen muss, mit wieviel Frauen man schon geschlafen hat, was man verdient [...].
> 
> Wer als Mann hier die Anerkennung von anderen als Bestätigung benötigt, hat etwas falsch gemacht.


Oder er (gilt aber genauso für sie) wurde in die Richtung erzogen, solchen Dingen einen Wert beizumessen. Schlussendlich ist ein jeder (zumindest bis zu einem gewissen Punkt) ein Produkt seines Umfeldes.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Ergänzend hierzu: ich fahr einen C63S weil ich für mich einen V8 wollte, den letzten in der Größe. Was andere denken, ist mir völlig egal und das habe ich hier und da auch schon mal kommuniziert, nämlich als mich meine Nachbarin wg. dem Fahrzeug und dem Kaltstart dumm von der Seite angemacht hat.


Und sofern Du persönlich niemand anderen nach dem Wagen beurteilst bzw. klassifizierst, den er oder sie fährt ist dies ja auch völlig in Ordnung. Wenn es Dir lediglich um den persönlichen Fahrspass geht und Du den Wagen nicht als Statussymbol "verwendest", finde ich persönlich das vollkommen okay.


----------



## Rabowke (3. August 2021)

Frullo schrieb:


> Klar - und wie bereits getan behaupte ich mal, dass die meisten (Männer) auf diese Art von Anerkennung verzichten.


Wobei sich das oben anders las ... irgendwie.



> Oder er (gilt aber genauso für sie) wurde in die Richtung erzogen, solchen Dingen einen Wert beizumessen. Schlussendlich ist ein jeder (zumindest bis zu einem gewissen Punkt) ein Produkt seines Umfeldes.


... das stimmt wohl, wobei es hier aber auch Ausnahmen gibt. 



> Und sofern Du persönlich niemand anderen nach dem Wagen beurteilst bzw. klassifizierst, den er oder sie fährt ist dies ja auch völlig in Ordnung. Wenn es Dir lediglich um den persönlichen Fahrspass geht und Du den Wagen nicht als Statussymbol "verwendest", finde ich persönlich das vollkommen okay.


Warum sollte ich jemand nach seinem Auto beurteilen oder klassifizieren?! Meine Eltern haben schon immer mehr Geld gehabt, mein erstes Auto musste ich mir mit einem Teilkredit von Oma selbst kaufen, einen Corsa B mit 45PS.   

D.h. mir wurde schon sehr früh gezeigt, dass man die Dinge selbst in die Hand nehmen muss ... d.h. ich würde niemand wg. seinem Auto beurteilen, wobei, doch: freigegebene Autobahn, dreispurig. Wenn jemand mit seinem 60PS Corsa auf der linken Spur fährt, die mittlere und rechte aber komplett frei ist, dann verurteile ich den Fahrer. 

Wenn ich den AMG als Statussymbol verwenden würde, hätte ich mir den als Coupé gekauft: es ist aber der Kombi geworden und die Typen-Kennzeichen auf der Heckklappe sind ab Werk entfernt.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (3. August 2021)

Ich habe mir einen Nussaufstrich für 16€ gekauft. *Das * ist das wahre Statussymbol.


----------



## Batze (3. August 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich habe mir einen Nussaufstrich für 16€ gekauft. *Das * ist das wahre Statussymbol.


Mit Schoko oder mit Goldstreusel?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (3. August 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich habe mir einen Nussaufstrich für 16€ gekauft. *Das * ist das wahre Statussymbol.


Viel zu zuckerhaltig und ungesund !


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (3. August 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Mit Schoko oder mit Goldstreusel?


Handgemachter Macadamiaaufstrich aus einer Patisserie.  



LesterPG schrieb:


> Viel zu zuckerhaltig und ungesund !


Ach, geh weg. 
Als Nächstes erzählst du Rabowke, dass sein Auto zu viel Sprit verbraucht.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (3. August 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ach, geh weg.
> Als Nächstes erzählst du Rabowke, dass sein Auto zu viel Sprit verbraucht.


Tut es doch auch, dieser Antiöko aber auch.


----------



## Rabowke (3. August 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Tut es doch auch, dieser Antiöko aber auch.


... wir haben noch einen Golf GTE Modell 2020 in der Familie und wir haben 100% Ökostrom und -gas.

Bin ich jetzt wieder ein Guter?!


----------



## Gast1661893802 (3. August 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... wir haben noch einen Golf GTE Modell 2020 in der Familie und wir haben 100% Ökostrom und -gas.
> 
> Bin ich jetzt wieder ein Guter?!


Ein Golf geht ja gar nicht !
Aber das mit den Ökostrom/-gas rettet Dich.


----------



## Worrel (3. August 2021)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Jedem, wirklich jedem steht es frei seine Energie und Arbeitsleistung in ein eigenes Unternehmen zu stecken und erfolgreich zu sein.
> Wieso gibt es kein Unternehmen wo nur, zum Beispiel, Homosexuelle arbeiten, die Möglichkeiten bestehen doch?!?


Weil es eben immer noch nicht wenige Menschen gibt, die dann dort nicht Kunde werden wollen. 
Da kann man sich zwar auf den Standpunkt stellen: "Tja selber schuld, wenn die nicht bei uns kaufen wollen", aber es ist definitiv ein Prozentsatz, der eben *deswegen *nicht dort einkaufen wird.

Bei einem Laden, der *auch *ein paar "Quotenschwule" oä angestellt hat, sagen sich diese Kunden dann vielleicht teilweise: "Naja gut, kann der Ladeninhaber nix für, weil wegen den Gesetzen". Somit hat ein Laden, der eben nicht NUR aus Minderheit X besteht, durchschnittlich bessere Chancen.

Natürlich gibt es auch den gegenteiligen Effekt, daß für Kunden, die ebenfalls aus dieser Minderheit entstammen, diese Läden zum Geheimtipp werden.

Allgemein lässt sich das daher ohne Statistik schwer beurteilen.


devilsreject schrieb:


> Nein Strukturen aufzubrechen und einen Platz im gemachten Nest zu fordern


Es geht doch nicht darum, daß Minderheiten was fordern, sondern darum, daß Minderheiten nicht wegen ihrer Zugehörigkeit zu einer Minderheit benachteiligt werden.


----------



## Batze (3. August 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> .....und wir haben 100% Ökostrom und -gas.


Und woher beziehst ihr es?


----------



## LOX-TT (3. August 2021)

Naja Strom ist ja nicht so schwer, ne Solar-Anlage auf der Garage oder dem Hausdach z.B.


----------



## Batze (3. August 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Naja Strom ist ja nicht so schwer, ne Solar-Anlage auf der Garage oder dem Hausdach z.B.


Jup. Allerdings bei Gas ist das eine ganz andere Sache.


----------



## LOX-TT (3. August 2021)

Bei Gas ist es schwieriger ja, besonders in der Stadt. Am Land mit idealerweise noch landwirtschaftlicher Fläche kann man eventuell ne Biogas-Anlage bauen, vorausgesetzt man hat grnug Kapital oder man baut Raps oder Sonnenblumen an. Aber klar das ist schon weitaus schwieriger mit Gas oder auch Öl


----------



## Batze (3. August 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Bei Gas ist es schwieriger ja, besonders in der Stadt. Am Land mit idealerweise noch landwirtschaftlicher Fläche kann man eventuell ne Biogas-Anlage bauen, vorausgesetzt man hat grnug Kapital oder man baut Raps oder Sonnenblumen an. Aber klar das ist schon weitaus schwieriger mit Gas oder auch Öl


Staat Kartoffeln zum Essen für den Menschen gibt es dann Kilometerweite Monokulturen mit Raps, damit Rabowke seine Heizung damit füttern kann  . Toller Bio Gedanke.

Will sagen, es ist nicht wirklich alles Bio wo es draufsteht, hat meist immer Zwei Seiten.


----------



## Zybba (3. August 2021)

Ein guter Kommentar. Aus der Sicht eines Konsumenten, der ein brauchbares Produkt will:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BizQbcVPS9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Ich weiß, einige von euch mögen Asmongold nicht. Weil er bekannt ist oder so. Ich finde, dass er guten Content produziert.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. August 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Handgemachter Macadamiaaufstrich aus einer Patisserie.


Naja, klingt jedenfalls schmackhafter als diese vegane High-Protein-Fake-Nutellas. Als hätte man Erbsen und Flüssig-Nougat durch den Mixer gejagt.


----------



## Batze (3. August 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich weiß, einige von euch mögen Asmongold nicht. Weil er bekannt ist oder so. Ich finde, dass er guten Content produziert.


Ich kenne ihn einfach nicht und er ist mir auch deshalb total Egal. Weder kann ich ihn deshalb mögen oder eben nicht mögen. Das hat also rein gar nichts damit zu tun das er bekannt ist, sondern eher das er nicht in meiner Heimatsprache Content liefert. Und sowas wie WOW spiel ich dann doch lieber selbst als zuzuschauen.


----------



## lokokokode (3. August 2021)

Was mich gerade wundert, gibt es auch hier irgendwelche Redakteure, die Migranten sind? Ich sehe immer wieder nur deutsche Vor- und Nachnamen hier. Man sollte nämlich erstmal bei sich anfangen für Diversität zu sorgen, nicht nur bezogen auf das Geschlecht, bevor man mit dem Finger auf andere zeigt


----------



## Worrel (4. August 2021)

lokokokode schrieb:


> Was mich gerade wundert, gibt es auch hier irgendwelche Redakteure, die Migranten sind? Ich sehe immer wieder nur deutsche Vor- und Nachnamen hier. Man sollte nämlich erstmal bei sich anfangen für Diversität zu sorgen, nicht nur bezogen auf das Geschlecht, bevor man mit dem Finger auf andere zeigt


Was genau hat jetzt das Einstellen von Migranten mit sexistischen Übergriffen bis hin zur Vergewaltigung zu tun?


----------



## Enisra (4. August 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Was genau hat jetzt das Einstellen von Migranten mit sexistischen Übergriffen bis hin zur Vergewaltigung zu tun?



naja, man nennt es auch Whataboutism und die glauben immer noch das man damit ganz schlau ist und nicht das Gegenteil


----------



## Loosa (4. August 2021)

Macht jedenfalls deutlich, dass da jemand weder das Heft liest, noch Podcasts hört.
Oder auf der Website einfach unten auf Redaktion guckt.


----------



## lokokokode (4. August 2021)

Darf man denn keine Fragen mehr stellen? Habe ich etwa einen wunden Punkt getroffen? Beantworte mal einer die Frage bitte. Ich weiß es nicht und würde mich dafür interessieren wie viele Migranten oder Ausländer bei der PCGames arbeiten? Hier schreibt ihr nur Artikel zu Genderthemen..
@Loosa: Du unterstellst mir da etwas.  Anscheinend ließt du nicht mal meine Kommentare - einer der die eigentlich zu prüfen hat. Ich habe mich durchaus mehrere Male zum Thema geäußert^^ Meiner Meinung nach bist du der Falsche für den Job. Sorry!
@Enistra: Klugsch... mag auch keiner


----------



## Batze (4. August 2021)

lokokokode schrieb:


> Darf man denn keine Fragen mehr stellen? Habe ich etwa einen wunden Punkt getroffen? Beantworte mal einer die Frage bitte. Ich weiß es nicht und würde mich dafür interessieren wie viele Migranten oder Ausländer bei der PCGames arbeiten? Hier schreibt ihr nur Artikel zu Genderthemen..
> @Loosa: Du unterstellst mir da etwas.  Anscheinend ließt du nicht mal meine Kommentare - einer der die eigentlich zu prüfen hat. Ich habe mich durchaus mehrere Male zum Thema geäußert^^ Meiner Meinung nach bist du der Falsche für den Job. Sorry!
> @Enistra: Klugsch... mag auch keiner


Da wirst du hier keine wirklich richtige Antwort auf deine Frage bekommen, weil sie dir keiner geben kann und wenn dann nur ausweichend ist, oder eben Dumme Sprüche von Enisra.
Auf deine Frage zum Personal in Redaktioneller Hinsicht wie es hier bei PCGames steht, es gibt eben keine Migranten die in den letzten Jahren hier eingestellt worden sind. Basta, das ist eben ein Faktum.
Und der Link auf Redaktion der ja angesprochen wurde sagt genau auch das auch. Also ich sehe hier auch keinen Syrer, Afghanen oder was auch immer was da rüberkam als Muslimischer Qualifizierter hier in der Redaktion. Also das war ja deine Frage.
Wird es auch nicht geben.
Das Gender und auch Migranten Problem und auch die Frau(@Bonkic hat es ja ganz gut aufgeklärt) in der Führung ist hier nur toll wenn es Klicks hergibt, selbst intern spielt es keine Rolle. Scheinheiligkeit eben wie es im Buche steht.
PSGames ist hier nur eine Firma von vielen die nur Sprüche rausklopfen. Nicht mehr und auch nicht weniger.


----------



## Loosa (4. August 2021)

Die ganze Fragestellung ist schon Getrolle.

Wer sich nur ein bisschen mit PC Games beschäftigt weiß, dass die Habsburgischen Erblande schreib- und stimmgewaltig vertreten sind und ein skandinavisches Urgestein gerade erst wegzog.


----------



## Batze (4. August 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Die ganze Fragestellung ist schon Getrolle.


Ja klar.
Wenn man etwas nachfragt was nicht ins eigene ideologische Bild passt ist es Getrolle, oder wie @ZAM  gerne sagt, geschwurbel. So kann man sich eben ganz leicht rausreden.
Kennt man leider von so so so vielen her.


----------



## lokokokode (4. August 2021)

Ich kannte mich da tatsächlich nicht aus und wollte es einfach mal fragen. Wie oft soll ich mich noch wiederholen?
Zudem Erblande und Skandinavien... das eine meint die deutschsprachigen Länder und das andere einen Zufluchtsort für Angehörige aus dem zweiten Weltkrieg. Sehr einseitig dieser Anteil! Wo sind denn die in Deutschland vertretenen Ausländergruppierungen wie Türken, Russen, Polen oder Afrikaner!? Zufall oder doch mehr Richtung Gewoba/Brebau-Skandal?  Wie sagte der Autor selbst? Wir müssen mal ... darüber reden. Warum also auch nicht hierüber?

Doppelmoral und Scheinheiligkeit ist offenbar  keine Seltenheit auf dieser Welt.

PS: Die PCGames kenne ich seit 20 Jahren.


----------



## Batze (4. August 2021)

lokokokode schrieb:


> Doppelmoral und Scheinheiligkeit ist offenbar keine Seltenheit auf dieser Welt.


Und leider hier wie auch in vielen anderen Portalen Gang und Gäbe.
Man hat einfach Angst von der Zensur ergriffen zu werden. Ja, so langsam kommt man sich wirklich wie im Kommunismus vor. Blos nichts sagen was die Wächter da oben aufrütteln könnte. 
Freie Meinung Äußerung gibt es hier in Deutschland schon lange nicht mehr. Man kann zwar alles sagen, aber muss Extrem je nachdem in welche Richtung es geht mit Extremen Konsequenzen rechnen.


----------



## Loosa (5. August 2021)

Redakteure einer deutschen Spielezeitschrift dürften für ihre Arbeit mindestens Deutsch auf Muttersprachniveau brauchen. Damit ist die Frage für sich schon irrelevant. Zwischentöne ganz außen vor, von wegen Doppelmoral. "Ich frag' doch nur".
Außerdem ist Redaktion nicht gleich Firma.

Auch interessant, dass Migration angesprochen wird, aber Schweden und Österreich nicht zählen? Sagt auch genug. Ein Kumpel ist von da, und soll genauso den Migrationsrat wählen wie alle anderen auch. Ich richte ihm aus, dass er aber nicht gemeint ist.

Und, auch zurück zum Whataboutism, man kann Dinge kritisieren ohne selbst perfekt zu sein. Marcel Reich-Ranicki war einer der herausragendsten Literaturkritiker der modernen Zeit. Obwohl er kein (großer) Autor war.


----------



## Batze (5. August 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Marcel Reich-Ranicki war einer der herausragendsten Literaturkritiker der modernen Zeit.


Der Typ war ein selbstverliebter in seiner versnobten Welt Verbohrter Spinner der keine andere Meinung zugelassen hat außer seine eigene.
Außer zu meckern hat er selbst nie etwas wertvolles zur Gesellschaft beigetragen. 
Und wenn die ARD ihm jahrzehntlang keine Plattform jede Woche geboten hätte, dann würde man den gar nicht kennen.
Einfach nur Grausam ist der Typ gewesen.


----------



## Loosa (5. August 2021)

Ich habe nichtmal bewertet ob ich den gut fand. Mit keiner Silbe. Herausragend war er allemal.
Aber schön herausgepickt... einen flapsigen Vergleich (immer hinkend) abschießen, dafür den eigentlichen Inhalt komplett ignorieren.

Was soll so eine Debatte?


----------



## Batze (5. August 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ich habe nichtmal bewertet ob ich den gut fand. Mit keiner Silbe. Herausragend war er allemal.
> Aber schön herausgepickt... einen flapsigen Vergleich (immer hinkend) abschießen, dafür den eigentlichen Inhalt komplett ignorieren.
> 
> Was soll so eine Debatte?


Was soll da herausgepickt sein und von welchem Inhalt spricht du bitte, also in Sachen MRR.


----------



## Loosa (5. August 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> also in Sachen MRR.


Das ist der Punkt. Ranicki war kein Inhalt, sondern ein (ganz entferntes) Beispiel im Abschluss, für jemanden der, obwohl nicht perfekt, mit seiner Kritik trotzdem Generationen beeinflussen konnte.



Batze schrieb:


> von welchem Inhalt spricht du bitte


Alles in meinem Beitrag _außer_ Ranicki?


----------



## Batze (5. August 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Das ist der Punkt. Ranicki war kein Inhalt, sondern ein (ganz entferntes) Beispiel im Abschluss, für jemanden der, obwohl nicht perfekt, mit seiner Kritik trotzdem Generationen beeinflussen konnte.
> 
> 
> Alles in meinem Beitrag _außer_ Ranicki?


Also mich hat er bestimmt nicht beeinflusst, und meine Mammi und Pappi fanden den auch so ziemlich daneben und im Bekanntenkreis müsste ich erstmal fragen wer sich den überhaupt angetan hat, also Morgens wenn er seine Show abgezogen hat. Ich glaube irgendwann Sonntags um 10:00, 11:00 Uhr war es immer. Ja ich weiß das, weil ich ab und zu mal reingeschaut habe, deshalb kann ich mir über den auch eine gewisse Meinung bilden.

Sagen wir es doch mal so. Er hat Bücher Vorgestellt, kritisierte die Bücher die meisten Menschen in Deutschland noch nicht mal in einer öffentlichen Bücherei finden würden. So unbedeutend war es eigentlich für die Gesellschaft was er da geredet hat.
Es war eine Sendung die nur ein ganz kleines Klientel geschaut hat. Also das was du da sagst das er Generationen beeinflusst hat ist wohl sehr sehr weit hergeholt. Er hat rein niemanden beeinflusst. Die Menschen die damals in einen Buchladen gegangen sind um sich ein Buch zu kaufen haben das bestimmt nicht getan weil sie davor seine Kritik gelesen haben. Außer man war Ober Intellektuell und kennt die Welt nicht wirklich und hat sich ganz schweren Stoff angetan.
Und in der Schule kennt den auch niemand. Also wenn er für Bücher steht die man gelesen haben sollte, sollte man den doch kennen, kennt aber niemand. Frag mal in Unis nach ob den jemand noch kennt.
Generation beeinflusst, das ich nicht lache.


----------



## Worrel (5. August 2021)

*räusper*


Loosa schrieb:


> Bitte alle wieder zurück zum Thema.


----------



## fud1974 (5. August 2021)

lokokokode schrieb:


> Was mich gerade wundert, gibt es auch hier irgendwelche Redakteure, die Migranten sind? Ich sehe immer wieder nur deutsche Vor- und Nachnamen hier. Man sollte nämlich erstmal bei sich anfangen für Diversität zu sorgen, nicht nur bezogen auf das Geschlecht, bevor man mit dem Finger auf andere zeigt





Batze schrieb:


> Da wirst du hier keine wirklich richtige Antwort auf deine Frage bekommen, weil sie dir keiner geben kann und wenn dann nur ausweichend ist, oder eben Dumme Sprüche von Enisra.
> (..)
> Das Gender und auch Migranten Problem und auch die Frau(@Bonkic hat es ja ganz gut aufgeklärt) in der Führung ist hier nur toll wenn es Klicks hergibt, selbst intern spielt es keine Rolle. Scheinheiligkeit eben wie es im Buche steht.



Was ist los, war wieder das Essen schlecht oder warum mal wieder so schlecht gelaunt?

Meine Güte.

Leute.. Es ist faszinierend wie ihr immer alles interpretiert. Woher wisst ihr denn, wer sich überhaupt beworben hat? Weibliche Bewerbungen gibt es halt kaum, das hatten sie ja schon mehrfach dargelegt. Das kam nicht von "oben" die Aussage sondern von den verschiedenen Reds im Laufe der Jahre immer mal wieder.

Dass das auch ein "Henne-Ei-Problem" in den jeweiligen Branchen ist, ist ja klar. Aber du kannst ja jetzt nicht Stellen ewig NICHT besetzen nur weil du gerade eine Quote von Hautfarbe, Religion oder Geschlecht erfüllen musst, oder eine Pfeife einstellen nur weil sie gerade ins übrige Raster passt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. August 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Der Typ war ein selbstverliebter in seiner versnobten Welt Verbohrter Spinner der keine andere Meinung zugelassen hat außer seine eigene.
> Außer zu meckern hat er selbst nie etwas wertvolles zur Gesellschaft beigetragen.


Nicht ständig vor dem Spiegel Reden führen.


----------



## lokokokode (5. August 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Redakteure einer deutschen Spielezeitschrift dürften für ihre Arbeit mindestens Deutsch auf Muttersprachniveau brauchen. Damit ist die Frage für sich schon irrelevant. Zwischentöne ganz außen vor, von wegen Doppelmoral. "Ich frag' doch nur".
> Außerdem ist Redaktion nicht gleich Firma.
> 
> Auch interessant, dass Migration angesprochen wird, aber Schweden und Österreich nicht zählen? Sagt auch genug. Ein Kumpel ist von da, und soll genauso den Migrationsrat wählen wie alle anderen auch. Ich richte ihm aus, dass er aber nicht gemeint ist.
> ...


Interessant, wo habe ich gesagt, dass die Länder nicht dazu gehören? Ich sagte nur etwas von Einseitigkeit!? Die größten Ausländeranteile in Deutschland haben eben die von mir benannten Nationalitäten - da würde man rein statistisch davon ausgehen, dass diese häufiger integriert sind.
Und ich habe direkt wegen Redakteuren gefragt. Das sicherlich andere Personengruppen im Druck beschäftigt sind und damit ja auch zur Firma gehören - ja , so wird die Quote schön gefüllt, nicht wahr? -gehe ich fast  schon von aus.

PS: Und dass man dafür Muttersprachenniveau braucht, oje - meinst du wirklich, Migranten würden das nicht können?


----------



## Batze (5. August 2021)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Nicht ständig vor dem Spiegel Reden führen.


Gott sei dank habe ich nicht Deine Papiere in der Tasche.


----------



## LOX-TT (5. August 2021)

Die unterschwelligen Beleidigungen/Sprüche bitte einstellen, danke


----------



## Batze (6. August 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Die unterschwelligen Beleidigungen/Sprüche bitte einstellen, danke


Geht es dir noch gut?
Erst likest du solche persönlichen Beleidigung von @LouisLoiselle und Zwei posts später wenn ich darauf antworte kommst du damit man soll doch bitte diese Beleidigungen Einstellen.
Wie passt das denn zusammen?


----------



## Rabowke (6. August 2021)

Das passt gar nicht zusammen.

Dennoch sollten hier die Beleidigungen von allen Seiten (!) eingestellt werden.


----------

